# Scalpel Nachfolger!



## ribisl (22. Mai 2007)

HIER gibts Fotos vom Scalpel Nachfolger. Schaut senasationell aus, aber erinnert mich an irgendein anderes kürzlich erschienenenes Leichtfully.... (aber der dieses ier schaut ntürlich um Welten besser aus ) Und ausserdem wieder mit flexenden Kettenstreben  -ach hätt ich noch ein Jährchen gewartet, dann hätt ich mir kein Taurine geholt..


----------



## dkc-live (22. Mai 2007)

man kann es nicht mehr so schön schultern... ach hätte ich doch die 500 draufgelegt udn mir noch ein scalpel gesichert... nu sitze ich auf nem caffeine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. Mai 2007)

wau..sieht ja mal gut aus...kommt das in 2008..?? oder noch 2007..??

mit dem DT-Carbon Dämpfer und der alten 5-Arm Kurbel und den leichten Kettenblättern...also ist das alte Zeugs aus 2002/03 doch noch nicht OUT..!

oder evtl. RR Kurbel..denn die hat noch den 5er Spider...


----------



## F-N-C (22. Mai 2007)

Sehe ich das richtig?
Keine Zuganschläge mehr für's Schaltwerk?
Schaut für mich so aus, als sei der Schaltzug sowohl über's Oberrohr, als auch über die Sitzstrebe komplett durchgehend geführt... Irgendwie hässlich so mit Tape drangeklatscht.


----------



## Lateralus (23. Mai 2007)

Wird beim Serienmodell sicherlich anders gelöst. Bin kein Cannodale-Fan, aber sieht echt sehr sehr schnell aus


----------



## Piefke (23. Mai 2007)

Hässlich³


----------



## dkc-live (23. Mai 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Hässlich³



FALSCH!

unpraktisch³

das alte war

*sabber*³


----------



## LeichteGranate (25. Mai 2007)

Ich finde diesem Prototypen sooooooo GEIL, dass ich mich spontan entschieden habe, schonmal zu sparen anzufangen  
Das erste Cannondale, das in mir große Emotionen weckt.


----------



## dkc-live (25. Mai 2007)

dein avatar sagt alles...


----------



## könni__ (28. Mai 2007)

Finde es ganz gelungen, die fage ist nur wie leicht und wie haltbar es ist!
Als das Scalpel raus kam fand ich es hässlich (gebogenes Oberrohr verbeultes Sitzrohr, schlecht verarbeitete Plastikstreben...) aber es ist schnell super stabil und relativ leicht! Mal sehen was das neue kann. Gut ist schon mal dass der Dämpfer nicht mehr so im Dreck sitzt. Ist es aus Carbon oder Alu?


----------



## Fabian. (28. Mai 2007)

100 mm Federweg soll es haben und das Rahmendreieck ist (noch) aus Alu. Wenn alle Tests abgeschlossen sind und die Geometrie stimmt, dann wird es mit Sicherheit auch in Carbon folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosi (29. Mai 2007)

Also was man so hört soll es bis die ersten Modelle Ausgeliefert werden noch gut
6-Monate dauern.
Ist dann aus Carbon mit 9-10cm Federweg am Hinterbau.


----------



## könni__ (22. Juni 2007)

Jetzt gibt es auch die Karbonversion des Scalpelnachfolgers!!! Sch... sieht das gut aus


----------



## Matze. (22. Juni 2007)

Kann es sein, daß das Teil mit dem niedrigen (Dreh) Flexpunkt wippt wie sau


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Juni 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß das Teil mit dem niedrigen (Dreh) Flexpunkt wippt wie sau



In der neuen Bikesportnews Ausgabe 07/07 gibt´s bereits einen Kurzbericht über das Bike. Paulissen und Kessiakof sind ja beim Weltcup in Champery damit gefahren und nach eigenen Aussagen -Zitat:- "schwer beeindruckt". Ich finde das Teil auch ziemlich geil, unter anderem die neuen Teamfarben gefallen mir sehr gut. Übrigens: unter www.canadiancyclist.com gibt´s noch ein paar mehr Bilder vom neuen Scalpel im Rennseinsatz!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Juni 2007)

mosi schrieb:


> Also was man so hört soll es bis die ersten Modelle Ausgeliefert werden noch gut
> 6-Monate dauern.
> Ist dann aus Carbon mit 9-10cm Federweg am Hinterbau.



Na, dann hat man ja noch Zeit genug zu sparen ! Ich befürchte, dass die Preise für die beiden hochwertigsten Versionen wahrscheinlich wieder jenseits von Gut und Böse sein werden !


----------



## scalpel69 (23. Juni 2007)

Ich seh mich 2008 schon schwach werden, werd schon einige Gründe finden warum ich das Teil unbedingt brauche.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (24. Juni 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß das Teil mit dem niedrigen (Dreh) Flexpunkt wippt wie sau



genau das war mein erster eindruck .. mit den dünnen röhrchen ist der hinterbau nie im leben steif zu bekommen


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2007)

wer will es mir schenken?


----------



## könni__ (24. Juni 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> genau das war mein erster eindruck .. mit den dünnen röhrchen ist der hinterbau nie im leben steif zu bekommen



Die beim scalpel sind aber auch nicht dicker, oder??? Da reichen sie um sauschnell damit zu sein. Der Scalpelrahmen ist ja auch nicht der Seitensteifste wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Aber erstmal abwarten wie der Rahmen wirklich ist.


----------



## scalpel69 (24. Juni 2007)

könni schrieb:


> Die beim scalpel sind aber auch nicht dicker, oder??? Da reichen sie um sauschnell damit zu sein. Der Scalpelrahmen ist ja auch nicht der Seitensteifste wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Aber erstmal abwarten wie der Rahmen wirklich ist.



So ist es...


----------



## Deleted 47366 (24. Juni 2007)

ich würd mal net so viel auf die nach außen scheinbare dimensionierung geben. mit nem faserverbundwerkstoff kannste ja doch einiges mit seinen anisotropen eigenschaften erreichen. von daher würd ich erst mal abwarten, bis es erste fahreindrücke gibt.


----------



## Matze. (24. Juni 2007)

dondinero86 schrieb:


> ich würd mal net so viel auf die nach außen scheinbare dimensionierung geben. mit nem faserverbundwerkstoff kannste ja doch einiges mit seinen anisotropen eigenschaften erreichen. von daher würd ich erst mal abwarten, bis es erste fahreindrücke gibt.





Meine Frage bezog sich auch mehr auf das wippen, als auf die Steifigkeit, wenn die Werksrennfahrer sagen das Teil ist schnell  na das erwarte ich ja wohl, außerdem fahren die eh dauernd mit Lockout.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Juni 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezog sich auch mehr auf das wippen, als auf die Steifigkeit, wenn die Werksrennfahrer sagen das Teil ist schnell  na das erwarte ich ja wohl, außerdem fahren die eh dauernd mit Lockout.



Also ich habe dieses Jahr 3 Bundesliga-Rennen und 2 Worldcups live an der Strecke gesehen. Bei allen Rennen waren die Werksfahrer des Cannondale-Vredestein Teams am Start. Kessiakof und Paulissen, die ausschließlich das Scalpel fuhren, haben ganz bestimmt die Federungsfunktion ihres Racefullys genutzt! Übrigens: auf www.cannondale-vredestein.com gibt´s die neuesten Bilder vom Weltcup in Mont Ste. Anne von gestern. Alle 4 Fahrer (Paulissen, Kessiakof, Leuchs, Fuglsang) unter den Top-Ten. Kessiakof und Paulissen fuhren wieder das neue Scalpel, Leuchs das Taurine und Fuglsang das aktuelle Scalpel. Teilweise sehr aussagefähige Bilder!


----------



## scalpel69 (24. Juni 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezog sich auch mehr auf das wippen, als auf die Steifigkeit, wenn die Werksrennfahrer sagen das Teil ist schnell  na das erwarte ich ja wohl, außerdem fahren die eh dauernd mit Lockout.



Die fahren zumindest bergab mit Dämpfung, beim BL Rennen in Heubach ist mir aufgefallen das die Jungs eben mit seeeehr straffer Abstimmung fahren, da muß schon ordentlich was kommen, damit sich was am Dämpfer und der Gabel bewegt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Juni 2007)

mosi schrieb:


> Also was man so hört soll es bis die ersten Modelle Ausgeliefert werden noch gut
> 6-Monate dauern.
> Ist dann aus Carbon mit 9-10cm Federweg am Hinterbau.



Ganz unverbindlich - Aussage von einem recht großen CD-Händler in NRW: "Händler wissen noch recht wenig (wie immer ); Scalpel-Nachfolger wird auf der Eurobike präsentiert; CD habe das Bestreben, dass das neue Scalpel bereits kurz nach der Messe erhältlich sein soll!"


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß das Teil mit dem niedrigen (Dreh) Flexpunkt wippt wie sau



ist ja beim aktuellen scalpel auch nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Juni 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Kessiakof und Paulissen fuhren wieder das neue Scalpel, Leuchs das Taurine und Fuglsang das aktuelle Scalpel. Teilweise sehr aussagefähige Bilder!



Muss mich korrigieren: auch Kashi Leuchs fuhr in Kanada das neue Scalpel und nicht das Taurine!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (25. Juni 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ist ja beim aktuellen scalpel auch nicht anders



Ich finde das SCALPEL O.K. im vgl. zu meinem Taurine carbon.... 

weich hin oder her....es funktioniert und hält..und ist dabei noch schnell..!
vor allem in Verbindung mit ner Lefty ist das ein gelungenes MTB.

Was will man mehr die Steifigkeit beurteilt eh jeder anders.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2007)

ich meine nicht den flex, sondern dass der dämpfer gerne wippt - so schon zigmal beobachtet bei diversen marathons. vllt. können aber diese scalpel-fahrer einfach ihr fully nicht richtig abstimmen...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Juni 2007)

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass der Dämpfer beim aktuellen Scalpel nicht gerade bedienerfreundlich angebracht ist. Im Eifer des Gefechts stellt der ein oder andere den Hebel möglichweise auf vollen Federweg statt auf Pro Pedal oder Lockout. Darüber hinaus finde ich, dass der Hebel selbst auch nicht gerade ein Wunder an Bedienfreudigkeit ist. Und wenn man dann noch hintenrum und blind bei voller Fahrt den Hebel umlegen muss, da könnte es sicherlich zu einer ungewollten falschen Bedienung kommen. Bei einer derartigen Dämpferanbringung fände ich einen Lockout-Hebel vom Lenker (ähnlich wie bei Scott´s Genius oder Spark) mehr als sinnvoll. Von daher finde ich die Anbringung des Dämpfers beim neuen Scalpel im oberen Rahmendreieck als bessere Lösung, auch wenn damit der Platz für den zweiten Flaschenhalter futsch ist.


----------



## Matze. (25. Juni 2007)

> Was will man mehr die Steifigkeit beurteilt eh jeder anders.




Die Frage war nicht die Steifigkeit, sondern das Hinterbauwippen (also auf und ab beim treten ) ist´s jetzt genau genug ausgedrückt?


----------



## scalpel69 (25. Juni 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass der Dämpfer beim aktuellen Scalpel nicht gerade bedienerfreundlich angebracht ist. Im Eifer des Gefechts stellt der ein oder andere den Hebel möglichweise auf vollen Federweg statt auf Pro Pedal oder Lockout. Darüber hinaus finde ich, dass der Hebel selbst auch nicht gerade ein Wunder an Bedienfreudigkeit ist. Und wenn man dann noch hintenrum und blind bei voller Fahrt den Hebel umlegen muss, da könnte es sicherlich zu einer ungewollten falschen Bedienung kommen. Bei einer derartigen Dämpferanbringung fände ich einen Lockout-Hebel vom Lenker (ähnlich wie bei Scott´s Genius oder Spark) mehr als sinnvoll. Von daher finde ich die Anbringung des Dämpfers beim neuen Scalpel im oberen Rahmendreieck als bessere Lösung, auch wenn damit der Platz für den zweiten Flaschenhalter futsch ist.



Wo ist das Problem?


Wenn es mir danach ist dann lege ich an meiner Fatty den Hebel um und schon ist die Gabel und der Dämpfer blockiert.
Ich finde übrigens das Scalpel auch mit Fatty sehr gelungen. Ich hab noch kein Fully gesehen das nicht wippt wenns keinen SPV Dämpfer oder ähnliches hatte, auch wenn das immer wieder verbreitet wird.
Mehr oder weniger wippen alle, da das Scalpel i.d.R straff gefahren wird wippt es eher weniger, der Rest macht der lockout.


----------



## 1975volker (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo interessante Konstruktion, kannst Du mal mehr Photos posten ? Quasi von  der Headshock bis zum Dämpfer. 

Vielen Dank Volker


----------



## Matze. (26. Juni 2007)

> Ich finde übrigens das Scalpel auch mit Fatty sehr gelungen.





Finde ich auch  ich denke das neue wird´s auch mit Fatty geben.


----------



## scalpel69 (27. Juni 2007)

1975volker schrieb:


> Hallo interessante Konstruktion, kannst Du mal mehr Photos posten ? Quasi von  der Headshock bis zum Dämpfer.
> 
> Vielen Dank Volker



Hallo,

da gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu posten, der Lockouthebel ist ja der Standard Fatty Hebel, da hab ich einfach seitlich ein Loch gebohrt und einen Schaltzug durchgefädelt. 
Der Dämpfer ist der Serienmäßige Fox Float L mit Remote Lock Out Kit.
Einzig einen vernünftigen Gegenhalter am Lenker für die durchgängige Zugaussenhülle war nicht aufzutreiben. Da ich das damals aber Testen wollte hab ich mir mit einem Provisorium beholfen:
Ein kleines Stück Gewebeschleifpapier mit Doppelklebeband auf den Lenker gepappt und dann die Zugaussenhülle mit zwei schwarzen Kabelbinder über Kreuz an den Lenker gezippt.
Das funktioniert so gut das ich das schon 4 Jahre so dran hab. 
Ich mach mal morgen noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. August 2007)

Um vielleicht mal wieder ein bischen Leben in diesen Thread hier zu bringen: war gestern beim Rennen zum Swisspowercup in Bern. Dort war auch das Cannondale Vredestein Team mit Roel Paulissen und Kashi Leuchs am Start. Allerdings wieder nur mit den alten 2007er Scalpels. Einem der Team-Mitglieder stellte ich daraufhin die Frage, warum das Team denn in den letzten Rennen (genauer seit der EM) nicht mehr auf den Prototypen unterwegs sei. Er antwortete, dass diese zurück bei Cannondale seien, um dort komplett zerlegt und analysiert zu werden. Die Fahrer wären todunglücklich gewesen, als sie die Bikes wieder zurückgeben mussten, so begeistert wären sie von dem neuen Modell. Man müsse sich wohl oder übel bis zur Eurobike gedulden, vorher würden keine Infos rausgerückt. Dafür spricht, dass es auch in den Sonderbeilagen von Bike und Mountainbike zur Eurobike keinerlei Informationen zum neuen Scalpel zu lesen gibt. Bin auf jeden Fall schon ganz heiß darauf, das Teil auf der Eurobike endlich mal vor mir zu sehen .....


----------



## redbyte (7. August 2007)

Hinsetzen! Anschnallen! Abheben!


----------



## Jierdan (7. August 2007)

die lefty wird einfach net schöner


----------



## zymotique (7. August 2007)

truvativ wird jetzt auf sram umgelabelt, nachdem im rr-bereich auch komplette gruppen geboten werden?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> man kann es nicht mehr so schön schultern... ach hätte ich doch die 500 draufgelegt udn mir noch ein scalpel gesichert... nu sitze ich auf nem caffeine...



... Probleme: 2. Flaschenhalter , Schultern erschwert (aua) , Dämpferposition  ...

... Cannondale war schon mal besser&innovativer  ...

... so langsam gefällt mir Specialized & Scott besser 

... die alte Scalpel-Form mit mehr Federweg hätte ich besser gefunden!!!


----------



## redbyte (8. August 2007)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... Probleme: 2. Flaschenhalter , Schultern erschwert (aua) , Dämpferposition  ...
> 
> ... Cannondale war schon mal besser&innovativer  ...
> 
> ...




OK, keine 2. Flasche im Rahmen ist def. ein Nachteil, aber

Schultern: muss man a) nur beim AX und nicht beim XC oder MA und b) wenn, dann entweder Sattelnase auf den Rucksackriemen oder gleich das Bike quer über den Rücken. IMO ist das so OK und es spielt für ein XC-Race-Fully sowieso keine große Rolle.

Dämpferposition: deutlich besser als beim aktuellen Scalpel, da der Hebel für Lockout bzw. Plattform besser zu erreichen ist und den benutze zumindest ich im Rennen recht häufig. Außerdem liegt der Dämpfer nicht mehr so im Dreckbeschuss.

Apropo Innovation: - neue SI SL Kurbel, mit Abstand die leichteste Kurbel bei sehr guter Steifigkeit; - Keramiklager im Team; - kein Gelenk mehr an den Ausfallenden, sondern flexende Carbon Ketten- und Sitzstreben => leichter und weniger Wartung; - die Carbon-Rahmen in System Six-Bauweise; - 2-fach am Team mit optimierter Kettenlinie. Also ich kann mich kaum erinnern, wann CD 'innovativer' war.

Zudem: während manche Hersteller alle 6 Monate neue Rahmendesigns auf den Markt schmeißen, löst CD hier ein Modell ab, was 8 (!) Jahre mehr oder weniger unverändert gebaut wurde. Chapeau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (8. August 2007)

Warum die ne bleischwere Thomson Elite ans Team-Scalpel bauen, wissen wahrscheinlich nur die Leute beim großen C. Ne Masterpiece dürfte es meiner Meinung nach schon sein, oder? Ich will gar nicht den Preis wissen von dem Hobel...ist das eigentlich nur 2fach vorne beim Team?


----------



## meccaenz (8. August 2007)

2-fach ja warum auch das kleine rädchen drückst du doch auch auf dem mittleren und wo du mit dem mttleren nicht hochkommst bist du zu fuß schneller
wenn es dir um die ausstattung geht geht in den leichtbau-tread hier geht es um innovationen !!! fahre da scalpel seit 05 und bin weiterhin uneingeschränkt begeistert !!!!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. August 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Warum die ne bleischwere Thomson Elite ans Team-Scalpel bauen, wissen wahrscheinlich nur die Leute beim großen C. Ne Masterpiece dürfte es meiner Meinung nach schon sein, oder? Ich will gar nicht den Preis wissen von dem Hobel...ist das eigentlich nur 2fach vorne beim Team?



Ja die Masterpiece könnte es bei diesem Preis schon sein, die haben ja auch den SUPER teuren carbon Dämpfer verbaut...
2fach in Verbindung mit nem XTR Werfer...warum..?? da geht doch auch was leichteres aus dem RR bereich oder lieg ich da fasch..? 

Zumal die Blattgröße von 44/29 beim schalten nicht so OPTIMAL gewählt ist.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (8. August 2007)

Ich habe was läuten gehört von einer sogar der Team-Version noch übergeordneten Variante, die auch noch in 2008 kommen soll -  Modellbezeichnung: Scalpel Carbon Superlight Ltd. !!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. August 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> die Carbon-Rahmen in System Six-Bauweise;





Woher hast Du diese Info?


----------



## redbyte (9. August 2007)

Die üblichen gut informierten Kreise.  

Wenn mich meine Augen nicht trüben, sieht man auf folgendem Bild ganz gut den Übergang Carbon/Alu, dort wo die Lackierung wechselt. Nur die Front ist Carbon. Der Rest vermutlich wg. Wippen- und Dämpferaufnahme Alu, weils in Carbon zu teuer geworden wäre? Nur eine Vermutung...


----------



## GlanDas (9. August 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> 2fach in Verbindung mit nem XTR Werfer...warum..?? da geht doch auch was leichteres aus dem RR bereich oder lieg ich da fasch..?
> 
> Zumal die Blattgröße von 44/29 beim schalten nicht so OPTIMAL gewählt ist.



Ich meine das die RR Umwerfer für größere Blätter und einen anderen Q Faktor augelegt sind.
Da ist ein XTR nicht so gewagt


----------



## SmithWesson (9. August 2007)




----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. August 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Die üblichen gut informierten Kreise.
> 
> Wenn mich meine Augen nicht trüben, sieht man auf folgendem Bild ganz gut den Übergang Carbon/Alu, dort wo die Lackierung wechselt. Nur die Front ist Carbon. Der Rest vermutlich wg. Wippen- und Dämpferaufnahme Alu, weils in Carbon zu teuer geworden wäre? Nur eine Vermutung...



Hm, möglicherweise ist das auf dem Foto ja auch noch ein Prototyp. In den Specs der System Six Roadbikes von CD gibt es immer einen ausdrücklichen Hinweis darauf; z. B. Frame: "System Six Team Si". Bei den von Dir gelieferten Angaben weiter oben steht jedoch lediglich Frame "Scalpel Carbon BB30, 100 mm", also ohne einen Hinweis auf ein mögliches System Six Verfahren. Und ich meine gesehen zu haben, dass die Prototypen, mit denen Paulissen und Co. im Weltcup gefahren sind, komplett aus Carbon waren. Aber wir werden es ja bald auf der Eurobike sehen.


----------



## redbyte (15. August 2007)

Schlechte Nachrichten für große Fahrer:

Sitzrohrlängen Scalpel 2008

Small Medium Large X-Large
15.9 16.9 18.9 19.7

Für Fahrer ab ca. 190 cm bedeutet das wieder extra lange 27,2er Sattelstützen mit dem ganzen Rattenschwanz an Problemen. Ein Grund für mich, das Rad doch nicht zu kaufen. Sehr schade. Ich kapiere nicht, was sich die Entwickler dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. August 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten für große Fahrer:
> 
> Sitzrohrlängen Scalpel 2008
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus!

Hast Du die Geo-Daten komplett und kannst die mal posten. Ist ja nicht nur die Sitzrohrlänge von Interesse. Mich würde eher mal die Oberrohrlänge interessieren.

Gruß

P.


----------



## redbyte (15. August 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus!
> 
> Hast Du die Geo-Daten komplett und kannst die mal posten. Ist ja nicht nur die Sitzrohrlänge von Interesse. Mich würde eher mal die Oberrohrlänge interessieren.
> 
> ...



Klaro:

Geometrie Scalpel 2008 (cm):

..............................S...........M....... ....L...........XL

top tube length:.......57.5.......60...........62.5......65 .0
head tube angle:......69.5
seat tube angle:.......74.0
wheel base:............107.9.....110.6......113.5.....11 6.2
bb height:...............32.5
standover:..............75.6........75.5.......74. 2.......74.2
chainstay length:.....42.4
bb drop:...................0.5


2008er Gabel Daten:

Lefty Speed Carbon SL:............110 mm.......2.72 lbs
Lefty Speed Carbon Fox RLC:...110 mm.......3.2 lbs
Lefty Speed Carbon DLR:..........110 mm.......3.38 lbs
Lefty Speed Bonded DLR:.........110 mm.......3.83 lbs
Super Fatty DLR:......................80 mm........2.85 lbs
Super Fatty Ultra DLR:..............80 mm........2.85 lbs


----------



## dkc-live (15. August 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten für große Fahrer:
> 
> Sitzrohrlängen Scalpel 2008
> 
> ...



man hat schön viel schrittfreiheit, kann den sattel schön versenken! was will man mehr! wie gut das mein caffeine 31.6 hat 

ein längeres sitzrohr würde außerdem bekloppt aussehen, da das größte manko der fatty bzw lefty die fixe steuerrohrlänge ist


----------



## redbyte (15. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> man hat schön viel schrittfreiheit, kann den sattel schön versenken! was will man mehr! wie gut das mein caffeine 31.6 hat
> 
> ein längeres sitzrohr würde außerdem bekloppt aussehen, da das größte manko der fatty bzw lefty die fixe steuerrohrlänge ist




genug Schrittfreiheit habe ich beim aktuellen Scalpel auch, trotz 56 cm Sitzrohr
das Scalpel ist ein XC-Race-Bike, da versenkt kein Mensch die Stütze, zumindest spielt es keine große Rolle
aussehen ist rel. unwichtig, hier geht es um Performance
bei Fahrern ab 190 cm bedeutet das, dass die Stütze > 30 cm aus dem Rahmen steht und die kümmerlichen 10 cm im rahmen große Kräfte über den langen Hebel ausüben => nicht gut fürs Material
außerdem flexen leichte Sützen in dieser Größe (27,2 / > 400 mm)

wenn's wenigstens 31,6 wäre


----------



## schnellejugend (16. August 2007)

Wird es denn wieder eine 27,2er Stütze haben? Die neueren haben doch jetzt alle 31,6mm.

Ich fand das lange Sitzrohr der alten Scalpels eher hässlich. Die 2 nutzbaren Flaschenhalter dafür super.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2007)

*UND* gibt's was Neues ... Preise , Gewichte, ab wann im Laden, Irgendwas ...

... Man(n) das ist nicht auszuhalten bis zur Eurobike


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. August 2007)

Hier ist was Neues: war am Wochenende beim Bundesligafinale in Bad Salzdetfurth. Dort ist Roel Paulissen mit dem neuen Scalpel gestartet und auf dem 3. Platz gelandet. Habe mich morgens mal kurz mit ihm unterhalten: zumindest der Prototyp, auf dem er gefahren ist, besteht aus dem vom System-Six-System bekannten Aluminium-/Carbon-Mix. Sitzrohr und Rahmendreiecke sind aus Aluminium, Ober-und Unterrohr sowie Ketten- und Sitzstreben aus Carbon. 

Übrigens - um hier mal das Gerücht aus der Welt zu schaffen, die Profis würden trotz Fully größtensteils mit blockiertem Dämpfer auf den Rennstrecken unterwegs sein: Roel sagte zu mir, er würde dort, wo es erforderlich sei, immer mit offenem Dämpfer fahren!

Preis der Team-Replica-Version soll wohl 7199,00 Euro sein.

Im Original und in echt sieht das Teil schweineg..l aus !!!!!!!


----------



## UliT (21. August 2007)

> > Preis der Team-Replica-Version soll wohl 7199,00 Euro sein.


na das ist ja mal ein Sonderangebot!

Ist da irgendwo ein Schlitz im Rahmen für Eurostücke zum einwerfen, dass man nicht mehr trampeln muß?

MfG


----------



## Lateralus (21. August 2007)

Da finde ichs eigentlich noch abgedrehter, dass das neue Scale Ltd 6400 Euro kosten soll. Für ein HT  Wer kauft sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. August 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Da finde ichs eigentlich noch abgedrehter, dass das neue Scale Ltd 6400 Euro kosten soll. Für ein HT  Wer kauft sowas?



Und das Spark Ltd. 7300 Euro. Wirst sehen: es wird ganz genauso laufen wie in diesem Jahr und die Dinger werden wieder ganz schnell ausverkauft sein!


----------



## schnellejugend (22. August 2007)

Den Preis bezahlt doch sowieso keiner.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2007)

ich fang schon an die Stunden zu zählen bis zur Eurobike  

Also den Preis für's Topmodell zahl wirklich keiner. Mich selber interessiert eh nur ein Frame und da wird's wieder günstiger sein, ein Einstiegsmodell zu nehmen, das zu strippen, den Mist der da draufhängt zu verticken und dann c.m.

Was denkt Ihr wo fängt's preislich an  

Und lese ich das richtig, dass bei den Einstiegsmodelle das Rahmendreieick komplett aus Alu ist und erst die Teureren aus Carbon/Alu ...

... und wieviel der Carbon/Alu-Mix im Vergleich zum Vollalu an Gewichtsvorteil bringt, wüßt ich auch gern


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. August 2007)

In der neuesten Ausgabe des Magazins "Pedaliero" ist auf Seite 67 eine ganzseitige Anzeige von Cannondale. Abgebildet ist das neue Scalpel in der Team-Variante. Zusätzlich findet man den folgenden Satz: "Testen Sie das neue Scalpel bei Ihrem Cannondale Händler ab Oktober"

AB OKTOBER !!!!!!!!

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt .......


----------



## scalpel69 (1. September 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Hinsetzen! Anschnallen! Abheben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei den tech. Daten des scalpel 1 steht als Nabe/Laufrad Shimano XTR, gibt es ein XTR Lefty Laufrad oder wirds eins geben?


----------



## 007ike (2. September 2007)

yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. September 2007)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> bei den tech. Daten des scalpel 1 steht als Nabe/Laufrad Shimano XTR, gibt es ein XTR Lefty Laufrad oder wirds eins geben?



War gestern auf der Eurobike. Das Scalpel 1, welches dort ausgestellt war, hatte mitnichten einen XTR-Laufradsatz, sondern einen DT-Swiss LRS. Und keinen Fox RP 23 Dämpfer sondern einen DT-Swiss 190 SSL. Sieht übrigens klasse aus in dem blau/schwarz . Habe übrigens einen Haufen Bilder gemacht, sowohl vom Scalpel Team, dem Scalpel 1 und natürlich von dieser 8kg Scalpel Limited Edition Granate. Stelle die Bilder gerne zur Verfügung, um diese hier zu veröffentlichen (habe nämlich recht wenig Ahnung davon, wie man die hier hochlädt). Wenn sich einer meldet schicke ich diese gerne ab morgen an dessen Adresse.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. September 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Preis der Team-Replica-Version soll wohl 7199,00 Euro sein.




Korrektur: Listenpreis lautet 7499,00 Euro


----------



## bergfloh 7 (3. September 2007)

Weiss jemand von Euch alle Preise , der einzelnen Modellvarianten!


----------



## chrikoh (3. September 2007)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von Euch alle Preise , der einzelnen Modellvarianten!



Rahmenpreis wäre auch interessant


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. September 2007)

Hallo, 
habe heute vom CD Händler erfahren das ein SCALPEL als Limited Sondermodel gebaut wird. Wobei die Stückzahl auf max. 25 festgelegt wird.
Lt. CD soll das Scalpel so um die 8kg wiegen und mit feinsten Teilen ab WERK gespickt sein. Preis liegt so um die 11.000,-EUR ....da regen sich hier wieder einige auf... na mal sehen werd zuerst ein paar FOTOS von diesem Teil hier einstellt...



DT-Dämpfer, Naben, Felgen(NoTubes) werden bestimmt mit am Rad sein... aber 8kg mag ich bezweifeln....selbst mit der Ultra leichten 2008er SI Kurbel mit Ceramic lagern bekommen die so ein Fully nicht auf 8kg ab WERK.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. September 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute vom CD Händler erfahren das ein SCALPEL als Limited Sondermodel gebaut wird. Wobei die Stückzahl auf max. 25 festgelegt wird.
> Lt. CD soll das Scalpel so um die 8kg wiegen und mit feinsten Teilen ab WERK gespickt sein. Preis liegt so um die 11.000,-EUR ....da regen sich hier wieder einige auf... na mal sehen werd zuerst ein paar FOTOS von diesem Teil hier einstellt...
> 
> ...



Tja, wärst Du mal auf der Eurobike gewesen. Da hättest Du es sehen, anfassen und fotografieren können. Hab´s mal kurz in die Hände nehmen und anheben dürfen: waren genau 8 kg .


----------



## Spock (4. September 2007)

Hi Leute 
weiss man schon was von den Rahmengewichten 
Gruß aus Vulkan


----------



## GlanDas (4. September 2007)

Fotos ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. September 2007)

hier soeben bekommen..
Danke, an PETER M...
ich hätte nie gedacht das CD sowas ab WERK baut...so Felgen hab ich auch noch nie gesehen "NoTubes RACE" ich kenne nur die Olympic oder ZTR 355



























wer kennt denn etwas zu den einzelnen Leichtbauteilen wie z.b das große Kettenblatt, NoTubes Race Felge, Schnellspanner etc. 
Bitte Detailinfos hier einstellen..möglichst mit Herstellernachweis / Verfügbarkeit, Lieferfähigkeit und Preise. 

Danke vorab..!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. September 2007)

Na dann hier, 
noch ein paar Infos zum Nachfolger...














TEAM Scalpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meccaenz (5. September 2007)

das 8 kg teil ist ja wohl mit abstand die schärfste granate der letzten jahre !!!


----------



## jones (5. September 2007)

das 8kg teil ist optisch richtig schön   

wenn auch praktisch nicht ganz renntauglich - vor allem mit diesen alibireifen ( bei gutem wetter aber schon ok)



was sind denn das für laufräder von dt an dem anderen scalpel?


----------



## Randy Andy (5. September 2007)

Ich find das Projekt 8kg scalpel auch interesant. Allerdings muß ich jones beipflichten, die Pellen können nur was für die Waage sein. Warscheinlich haben sie auch noch 26"tria leichtschläuche eingezogen um das gewicht für die Waage zu drücken. Über die noTubes Scheiben brauchen wir hier nicht schon wieder anfangen. Über die Laufräder bitte auch nicht!!! Die New Ultimate Sattelstütze ist Top. Flext nicht, Ist super leicht ( meine 134gr bei 30,9 und 350mm länge ) und sexy dazu!!! Sattel kenn ich nich aber leichter wie die dinger von AX oder Becker wird er wohl auch nicht kommen. Kurbeln sind ja bekanntermaßen leicht und bock steif. Nehme an das sie für dieses Rad Ceramiclager verbaut haben. KMC Kette und Carbon Ti parts tuen ihr übriges.

Mir gefällts vom Aufbau bis auf die No Tubes Teile. Wenn sie Jungs von CD jetzt noch das Oberrohr gerade bekommen dann könnt ich echt schwach werden.

Randy


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. September 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Wenn sie Jungs von CD jetzt noch das Oberrohr gerade bekommen dann könnt ich echt schwach werden.
> 
> Randy



Aber dann würde es doch fast schon wieder wie der offenbar für 2008 aktuelle Race-/Marathonfully-Einheitsbrei aussehen. Nee! Der Knick soll meiner Ansicht nach ruhig weiter Bestand haben!


----------



## CBiker (6. September 2007)

Das Oberrohr ist mir optisch zu geschwungen. Wenn Sie das Gerader
machen ist sogar noch Gewicht gut zu machen. Auch habe ich den
Verdacht das der Hinterbau mehr als beim alten Modell flext da das
Dreieck flacher und länger ist. Ich will das Teil nicht schlecht machen
aber so richtig perfekt ist es mir nicht geworden. Gut finde ich die Flex-
Sitzstreben die 2 Lager sparen und die geschützte Dämpferposition.
Optisch fand ich allerdings die Dämpferposition des alten Scalpel cooler.
Auch finde ich das der neue Rahmen wieder in Richtung richtiges Fully abdriftet.
Gerade der geringe Federweg des alten Modells machte das Bike aus.
Genau richtig abgestimmt finde ich, direkt und schnell.
Ich habe gehört das der neue Rahmen ca. 200g leichter sein soll.
Mein Scalpel ist aktuell genau 9,4kg leicht, wenn ich mir die Tuningmaßnahmen
anschau dann könnte ich bestimmt noch auf unter 9kg kommen, will ich aber
nicht da mir einige Parts einfach nicht zusagen (z.B. 2-fach, die Scheiben,
Blätter und Reifen nur für die Waage).

Gruß CBiker


----------



## marewo (6. September 2007)

was sind denn das für laufräder von dt an dem anderen scalpel?[/QUOTE]

Moin Jones,
ich könnte mir vorstellen das es sich bei dem HR um ein "normales" Laufrad von DT handelt (1450), beim Vorderrad hat DT eine optisch passende DT Felge genommen und eine CD Nabe ebenfalls optisch angepasst. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung von mir.
Auf jeden Fall mal eine Alternative zur Mavic SLR.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Skunkworks (6. September 2007)

CBiker schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr ist mir optisch zu geschwungen. Wenn Sie das Gerader
> machen ist sogar noch Gewicht gut zu machen.



Und wie wollen sie dann den Dämpfer mit diesem Hingerbau anlenken?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. September 2007)

marewo schrieb:


> was sind denn das für laufräder von dt an dem anderen scalpel?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen. Auf den Felgen stand jedenfalls "Race Edition" und "4.2D" drauf. Auf den Fotos (sind übrigens von mir) lese ich allerdings auch etwas von "XCR 14" oder so ähnlich. Im neuen Katalog für 2008 von DT Swiss finde ich darüber jedoch nichts. Auch am DT-Stand auf der Eurobike konnte ich den verbauten Laufradsatz nicht finden. Möglicherweise ist es ja eine spezielle Anfertigung für das Scalpel Carbon 1. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus an dem Bike, wie ich finde.


----------



## Crazy Creek (7. September 2007)

schöne farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (8. September 2007)

Macht mal ordentliche Reifen drann, Pedale und Flaschenhalter,...

...dann is es schnell vorbei mit 8kg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. September 2007)

328 schrieb:


> Macht mal ordentliche Reifen drann, Pedale und Flaschenhalter,...
> 
> ...dann is es schnell vorbei mit 8kg



Meine Güte, dann sind es eben 8,2 oder 8,4 kg ....


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. September 2007)

328 schrieb:


> Macht mal ordentliche Reifen drann, Pedale und Flaschenhalter,...
> 
> ...dann is es schnell vorbei mit 8kg



Lese ich hier "Neid der Besitzlosen"...???


----------



## 007ike (8. September 2007)

Ich finde es geil, dass ein Hersteller einfach mal zeigt was geht! Ach wenn es kaum noch jemand bezahlen will!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. September 2007)

Hallo.
Ich bin kein großer Freund von CD.
Aber die Fotos, die ihr hier reingestellt habt, sehen schon echt sehr gut aus.
Die Preise würde ich gerne bezahlen, wenn ich könnte.
Es ist doch klar, dass ein Bike schwerer wird, wenn man weitere, oder schwerere Teile dranbaut 
Das dann schnell vorbei ist mit 8kg, ist doch auch klar.
CD wollte wohl einfach zeigen, dass es geht, ob es im Rennen dann ein echter Vorteil ist, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt geschrieben.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> Ich finde es geil, dass ein Hersteller einfach mal zeigt was geht! Ach wenn es kaum noch jemand bezahlen will!



... und kann beim Blick auf die *Preisliste*. Schnäppchen sind die alle nicht. Der Alu-Einstieg bei 2800, der Carbon bei über 4100  

Ist zwar keine deutsche Preisliste, aber ich mache mir keine Hoffnung, dass es bei uns günster wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (8. September 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Lese ich hier "Neid der Besitzlosen"...???



Nein - aber mit einem Rad ohne Pedale, ohne Flaschenhalter
zu fahren wird keinem Spaß machen. Und zu was brauch ich
ein Fully wenn fast profillose Reifen oben sind ??


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. September 2007)

328 schrieb:


> Nein - aber mit einem Rad ohne Pedale, ohne Flaschenhalter
> zu fahren wird keinem Spaß machen. Und zu was brauch ich
> ein Fully wenn fast profillose Reifen oben sind ??



Fully heist doch nicht gleich DOWN-HILL mit Sprüngen, Felsbrocken etc.

Da gibt es noch etwas dazwischen das heißt schnell und etwas entspannter zu fahren als mit nem Hardtail zb. auf Wurzelpassagen etc.

Mit zunehmenden Alter ist halt ein am Hinterbau gefedertes MTB angenehmer als ein ungefedertes. Es müssen nicht gleich 130mm sein, da reichen auch schon 67mm  aus um etwas Stressfreier zu fahren zb. TRANSALP.
Da ist es weitaus bequemer ein leichtes MTB mit Rucksack für 7 tage zu bewegen als ein 130mm ESEL mit 13KG....zumal ja bekanntlich die Bergauffahrten länger und deutlich anstrengender sind als die Abfahrten.

Aber das muß ja jeder meist erst am eigenen LEIB im wahrsten Sinne  "ERFAHREN" um dann beim 2ten male mit "leichtem" Material die Transalp zu bestreiten.  

Ein Hardtail in Verbindung mit dem Rucksack braucht man für 7tage auch nicht unbedingt...

Und noch was...

Mit leichten Frauen macht es doch auch mehr Spass sowohl optisch als auch technisch..!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. September 2007)

Hallo
@ 328
Also ich habe kein Problem damit, ohne Trinkflasche auch längere Touren in praller Sonne zu fahren (es gibt doch Rucksäcke). So hat man sich diese paar Gramm am Bike schon mal gespart.
Die Sachen mit den Pedalen ist natürlich ein Argument.
Ich bin zwar kein CD-Mitarbeiter (eigentlich schade ), aber ich denke, dass man die weggelassen hat, weil die potenziellen Käufer zu viele unterschiedliche  "Pedalsysteme" fahren (SPD,...).
Das Fehlen der Pedale ist aber so offensichtlich, dass man einfach das Gewicht seiner Pedale dazu rechenen kann und so dann das Gesamtgewicht erhält.
Das ohne die beiden Sachen das Fully nur 8kg wiegt, ist auch Promotion.
Hört sich halt besser an als 8,2 oder 8,4.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## dkc-live (8. September 2007)

mich interresiert nur das gewicht des bad boy singlespeed!
der preis ist schonmal geil mit 1000â¬


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> mich interresiert nur das gewicht des bad boy singlespeed!
> der preis ist schonmal geil mit 1000â¬QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Zu dem Preis wiegt es ca. 11,5kg


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2007)

glaubsch net ... ist wesentlich leichter ausgestattet als mein ehmaliges badboy -.- ich schÃ¤tze mal 10.5 kg .. der kona paddy wagoon kostet auch 700 â¬ und bietet keine schreibenbremsen und sonst nur grÃ¼tze! schÃ¶ner singlespeeder und bis auf die kette solide ausgestattet.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> mich interresiert nur das gewicht des bad boy singlespeed!
> der preis ist schonmal geil mit 1000â¬


Der Preis ist ein Witz, im Vergleich zu meinem Top-Favoriten Scalpel. Aber der "Einseitige" hatt was. FÃ¼r mich nicht als singelspeeder, da kann ich nix mit anfangen, aber ich kÃ¶nnt mit vorstellen, das Teil wie ein Crosser aufzubauen, mit Kompakt Kurbel und Schaltung, wenn man da ein Schaltwerk Ã¼berhaupt dranbekommt  

Das fÃ¤nd ich dann GEIL 

Und wie meinte Larry im CD-Eurobike-Filmchen: "wir wollen ja nicht weicheier werden". Ich schon ...


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2007)

bekommst keine schaltung dran ^^ ich hatte den rahmen schonmal 
mit ner schmupf wäre es aber richtig genial!


----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> bekommst keine schaltung dran ^^ ich hatte den rahmen schonmal
> mit ner schmupf wäre es aber richtig genial!


Schade, aber was ist eine "schmupf"  

Bliebe demnach nur Alfine und Co.


----------



## dkc-live (13. September 2007)

schlumpf getriebe in der kurbel sorry ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2007)

mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Habe mich heute mal beim Händler meines Vertrauens schlau gemacht. Anscheihnend hatt CD die Frameset-Preise noch nicht rausgerückt. Er hatte sie jedenfalls noch nicht. 

Dafür sind die Deutschland-Preise tw leicht humaner, wie die von mir verlinkte Preisliste. Das Alu-Scalpel fängt bei 2699,-- an. Der Carbonspaß beginnt bei 3999,-- 

Und es wird wohl seitens CD noch überlegt neben dem "Fox-Gabel-Modell" eines mit Fatty anzubieten. Da gab es wohl einiges an Anfragen auf der Eurobike.

Der Gewichtsunterschied zw Carbon und Alu-Version beträgt "nur" 100g. 

Rahmengewichte OHNE Dämpfer: 
Carbon 1800g
Alu 1900g

Alles Aussagen seitens CD, mal sehen wo's dann landet ...


----------



## Deleted 68079 (16. September 2007)

Hab´ meins schon bestellt   !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Gewichtsunterschied zw Carbon und Alu-Version beträgt "nur" 100g.
> 
> Rahmengewichte OHNE Dämpfer:
> ...


Der Vorteil von Carbon liegt doch nicht nur im Gewicht, sondern auch in der besseren Eigendämpfung des Materials, oder nicht?
Sonst ließe sich doch der Mehrpreis gar nicht rechnen, oder wie seht ihr das?
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von Carbon liegt doch nicht nur im Gewicht, sondern auch in der besseren Eigendämpfung des Materials, oder nicht?
> Sonst ließe sich doch der Mehrpreis gar nicht rechnen, oder wie seht ihr das?
> Gruß Race-Kralle


soll ja so sein, aber was mir das bei einem Fully noch bringen soll, weis ich auch nicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. September 2007)

Hi
Du kannst dann mit weniger Federweg fahren. So kannst du wieder ein paar Gramm sparen (ich gehe davon aus, dass mehr Federweg auch mehr Gewicht mit sich bringt).
Auch ist die Performaance mit weniger Federweg rennmäßiger.
Ich weiß es doch auch nicht. Selbst bei der Eigendämpfundtheorie war ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## UliT (17. September 2007)

Mit denm Namen CARBON lassen sich vollends überzogene Rahmenpreise rechtfertigen. Da sind sich alle namhaften Hersteller einig. 


MfG


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. September 2007)

Das sehe ich anders!
Carbon ist halt nunmal in der Verarbeitung nicht ganz so preiswert wie Alu. Ob man das dann miteinander vergleichen kann und der deutlich höhere Preis gerechtfertigt ist, weiß ich auch nicht.
Auf jeden Fall ist das Material Carbon besser als Alu. Das rechtfertigt dann auch den Preis.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## UliT (17. September 2007)

> Auf jeden Fall ist das Material Carbon besser als Alu



Woher hast du deine Weisheit? Aus den einschlägigen Bike-Zeitschriften oder direkt vom Hersteller!
Was heißt BESSER? 

MfG


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. September 2007)

UliT schrieb:


> Woher hast du deine Weisheit? Aus den einschlägigen Bike-Zeitschriften oder direkt vom Hersteller!
> Was heißt BESSER?
> 
> MfG


Ich muss dir hier wirklich erklären warum Carbon besser ist als Alu?  
Carbon ist leichter als Alu. Das ist der erste Vorteil.
Der zweite liegt dann in einer besseren Eigendämpfung.
Wenn es in einem Rennen um die letzten Sekunden geht, muss man halt auf die teuren Carbonteile zurückgreifen.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68079 (17. September 2007)

Carbon ist bei weniger Gewicht vor allem steifer als Aluminium. Was wohl der Hauptvorteil bei der ganzen Sache ist.


----------



## fuzzball (17. September 2007)

wie kommt es dann, dass bei DH Bikes kein Carbon sondern Alu eingesetzt wird; wenn man den Aussagen hier glauben kann müsste ein DH Carbon Bike leichter und steifer sein, eigentlich  dürften im WC alle nur noch mit Carbon Maschinen unterwegs sein....mein DH Bike ist aus gutem alten Alu Steif und Stabil


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. September 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wie kommt es dann, dass bei DH Bikes kein Carbon sondern Alu eingesetzt wird; wenn man den Aussagen hier glauben kann müsste ein DH Carbon Bike leichter und steifer sein, eigentlich  dürften im WC alle nur noch mit Carbon Maschinen unterwegs sein....mein DH Bike ist aus gutem alten Alu Steif und Stabil


Hallo
Gibt es nicht schon vereinzelt Carbonteile an DH-Bikes?
Es ist vielleicht einfach kein Vorteil, Carbonrahmen im DH einzusetzen. Der Materialverschleiß ist zu groß und auch der Gewichtsvorteil ist keiner, weil es nur bergab geht.  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## RagazziFully (17. September 2007)

Mal anngenommen 2699â¬ Einstiegspreis fÃ¼r das Scalpel 4, das wÃ¤re ja schon recht heftig... Mit dem Budget und echten Race-Ambitionen wÃ¼rde ich was anderes kaufen wenn man mal so auf die verbauten Teile guckt..

Trotzdem bestimmt ein geiles Geschoss, auch wenn ich das aktuelle Scalpel viel schÃ¶ner finde..


----------



## CBiker (18. September 2007)

Fakt ist das Carbon eine höhere Zugfestigkeit hat als Stahl und
als Alu allemal. Druckbeständigkeit wird leider nur durch das Harz des
Laminats erzielt. Hier liegt das eigentliche Problem. Die Kunst ist es
nun durch sinnvolle Faseranordnung das Maximum an Festigkeit und
niedrigem Gewicht herauszuholen. Und hier beginnt das Problem der
Hersteller. Diese müssen eben für Massenfertigung produzieren wodurch
das volle Potenzial des Werkstoffes zu kurz kommt. Aus Carbon ist mit
entsprechendem Aufwand (dann aber nicht mehr bezahlbar) wesentlich
mehr herauszuholen als bei industriell gefertigter Massenware.
Deshalb ist auch häufig bei Vergleichen zwischen Alu und Carbon Rahmen
keiner oder nur geringer Gewichtsvorteil zu erkennen.
Das Thema wurde aber hier schon zigmal diskutiert.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2007)

Was denkt Ihr denn über einen Scalpel-Aufbau mit Fatty. Ob das brauchbar wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (18. September 2007)

Moin,
warum nicht mit Fatty, was spricht dagegen? Der ungleiche Federweg? Kommt auch auf dein Einsatzgebiet an.
Nur zu. Mach et
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## CBiker (18. September 2007)

Ich bin ein absoluter Fatty Anhänger. Die Lefty hat natürlich auch ihre
Berechtigung. Eine Fatty für CC u. Marathon völlig ausreichend.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Erdi01 (19. September 2007)

Ich denk ja auch, dass eine Fatty ausreichend wäre. Das Federungsverhältnis 80 zu 100 mm sollte auch kein Problem sein. Wäre das selbe Verhältnis wie mein Super-V vor 10 Jahren, dass hatte damals schon gelangt. Es gab vor 10 Jahren eh nicht vielmehr.


----------



## Olly_khe (19. September 2007)

wers genauer wissen will

http://www.radsport-biking.de/aktuelles2007.htm

Grüsse Olly


----------



## GlanDas (19. September 2007)

Schön wäre wenn Cannondale bzw Magura Fatty's mit echten 80mm Federweg produzieren würde.
Leider sind's meinstens nur 65-70


----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2007)

ins alte hat die fatty besser gepasst. ins neue würde ich ne lefty bauen


----------



## windi01 (24. September 2007)

Hallo 

alle zusammen, hatte am Samstag die möglichkeit das scalpel100 probe zufahren. (beide das Carbon und das Alu)
Sau geil das Fahrwerk ist der Hammer. Unterschied beträgt 
gerade mal 200gr. aber Steifigkeit ist merklich höher aber das liegt vieleicht auch an der SI Kurbel.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2007)

windi01 schrieb:


> Unterschied beträgt
> gerade mal 200gr.


auf was bezieht sich die Aussage? Auf's Komplettrad, Frameset oder NUR Rahmen


----------



## windi01 (25. September 2007)

nur das Frame Set


----------



## Deleted 68079 (26. September 2007)

windi01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> alle zusammen, hatte am Samstag die möglichkeit das scalpel100 probe zufahren. (beide das Carbon und das Alu)
> Sau geil das Fahrwerk ist der Hammer. Unterschied beträgt
> gerade mal 200gr. aber Steifigkeit ist merklich höher aber das liegt vieleicht auch an der SI Kurbel.



Was ist denn bitte schön ein "Scalpel100"? Ah, bin drauf gekommen: sicherlich meinst Du damit die 100 mm Federweg .... . Wie wär´s mit etwas ausführlicheren Informationen zu der Probefahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (3. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Rahmenpreise für das Scalpel?


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Oktober 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Rahmenpreise für das Scalpel?


NEIN, warte auch drauf ...


----------



## der [email protected] (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
geiles Bike!!! Das neue gefällt mir persönlich besser, aufgrund der Dämpferposition und der Fehlenden Gelenke an Sitz,-/Kettenstrebe.
Um auf das Thema Fatty zurück zu kommen...... ist doch auch leichter als Lefty?!? und der Vorteil von carbon gegenüber Alu ist ja auch die Dauerschwingfestigkeit ( kein Ermüden des materials), keine korosion usw.
Klar ist der Preis Heftig, aber andere Hersteller sind auch nicht viel Preiswerter. Und ausserdem ist Scalpel = einzigartig. Fahre derzeit u.a. ein Epic. könnte mir aber auch gut vorstellen auf Scalpel umzusteigen!!!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (6. Oktober 2007)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Thema Fatty ist doch auch leichter als Lefty?!? !




Hallo, die aktuele Lefty wiegt ca. 1245g plus SI Steuerrohr/Vorbaueinheit das sind dann nochmal ca. 255g spare dann noch bei dem VR Schnellspanner, dafür wiegt die Leftynabe etwas mehr als andere ca.130g

Eine Fatty wiegt ca.1350g plus Vorbau 100m 5° und 31,8mm Klemmung wiegt nochmals ca.185g dazu brauche ich dann noch den Schnellspanner am VR den ich mir bei der Leftymontage sparen kann.

Ich denke das man mit der Lefty besser dran ist.  

Außerdem ist der Federweg bei der Lefty etwas größer, und die Lefty hat ein TOP ansprechverhalten. Vieleicht nicht bei jeder die das Werk verlässt  aber spätestens nach der Überarbeitung bei 88+ geht das Teil SUPER-Seidenweich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2007)

Aber so rein preislich gesehen trennen die beiden doch dann sicher auch wieder Welten, oder?
Du magst mit deiner Aussage recht haben, aber was tun, wenn man nicht mal eben 1200â¬ fÃ¼r eine Lefty in der Schublade hat (dann gleich Starrgabel fahren, oder was?)
GruÃ Race-Kralle


----------



## chrikoh (6. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber so rein preislich gesehen trennen die beiden doch dann sicher auch wieder Welten, oder?
> Du magst mit deiner Aussage recht haben, aber was tun, wenn man nicht mal eben 1200 für eine Lefty in der Schublade hat (dann gleich Starrgabel fahren, oder was?)
> Gruß Race-Kralle



Meine Fatty fahren


----------



## Deleted 68079 (30. Oktober 2007)

Bestätigter verbindlicher Liefertermin für mein Scalpel Carbon 1: 
KW 46/07


----------



## lahmerjan (1. November 2007)

Hallo,

bis zur welcher Körpergröße kann man bei dem neuen Scalpel die Größe S fahren? Bei dem Scalpel ist das Oberrohr länger als bei dem Taurine.
Fahre bei dem Hardtail Größe M.

Danke!!


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2007)

*sapper, sapper, sapper*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *sapper, sapper, sapper*



Schön, dass man endlich mal sieht, welcher Dämpfer tatsächlich verbaut ist. Allerdings stimmen die Angaben die Laufräder betreffend nicht: am Scalpel Carbon 1 sind die XCR 1.4 verbaut, und nicht die XCR 1.7.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. November 2007)

Mist  ! Ich hatte wirklich gehofft, dass im Test der Highend-Racefullys in der neuen Mountainbike Ausgabe 12/07 auch das neue Scalpel getestet würde. Leider Fehlanzeige ! Eigentlich völlig unverständlich, wo es sich beim Scalpel doch um eines der erfolgreichsten Racefullys überhaupt handelt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. November 2007)

Gestern ist mein Scalpel Carbon 1 geliefert worden . Steht allerdings noch beim Händler, wegen der ein oder anderen Umbaumaßnahme. Ohne Pedale wiegt das gute Stück in Größe L einen Hauch über 10 kg . Was soll ich sagen? Das Ding ist einfach der Hammer! Wir standen gestern um das Bike rum und hätten uns fast vollgesabbert .


----------



## HB76 (10. November 2007)

fährst dann auch mit dem ding oder wird jetz nur noch gesabbert??


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. November 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> fährst dann auch mit dem ding oder wird jetz nur noch gesabbert??



Hatte eigentlich schon vor auch damit zu fahren, mal sehen .....


----------



## CBiker (10. November 2007)

Wahrscheinlich wird beim Fahren gesabbert.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. November 2007)

Hatt jetzt mal einer von Rahmenpreisen gehört


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hatt jetzt mal einer von Rahmenpreisen gehört



Ich habe gehört, dass die erste Auslieferung der Scalpels (Carbon) nun im Gange ist und das sämtliche Modelle bereits verkauft sein sollen. Potenzielle Interessenten müssten sich eine ganze Weile gedulden, sofern sie erst jetzt eines bestellen würden. Da Bestellungen für Kompletträder bevorzugt werden fürchte ich, dass es mit den Auslieferungen der Rahmen noch eine ganze Weile dauern könnte. Dies ist übrigens auch der Tenor bei sämtlichen Cannondale-Händlern, mit denen ich gesprochen habe.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (11. November 2007)

Habe letzte woche ein Scalpel Team im Laden stehen sehen..sieht GEIL aus das Teil....

Rahmenpreise habe ich keine, jedoch einen Preis incls. Gabel, DT Carbon-Dämpfer, SI 2fach Kurbel, und SI-Vorbau.... 

den möchte ich hier öffentlich nicht bekanntgeben. 
......aber es steht keine 4 (vier) davor


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. November 2007)

Lass´ mich raten: ein Händler hat Dir angeboten, ein vorhandenes oder bestelltes Komplettrad auszuschlachten und Dir nur die Teile (Rahmen, Lefty, Kurbel) zu verkaufen, die Du benötigst. Für wahr eine überlegenswerte Option, falls dem so sein sollte.

Ich kann den um 2000 Euro höheren Listenpreis der Team Replica im Vergleich zur 1er Variante allerdings nicht recht nachvollziehen. Die Unterschiede in den verbauten Komponenten rechtfertigen den Preisunterschied meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Auch nicht unter Berücksichtigung des DT Carbon Dämpfers oder der SL-Kurbel mit Keramiklagern. Der DT-Laufradsatz am Scalpel 1 dürfte sogar um einiges leichter sein als die Crossmax SLR an der Team Variante und optisch ist der ebenfalls sehr ansprechend. 

Trotzdem finde ich die Team-Version natürlich auch richtig klasse und ich gönne es jedem, der sich so ein Teil leisten kann oder möchte (auch wenn den Listenpreis wahrscheinlich sowieso keiner zahlt)! Und der Gedanke bei der Team Version ist ja auch sicher der, dass dieses Rad nahezu identisch sein soll mit dem, welches Paulissen und Co. im Weltcup fahren (abgesehen von den Bremsscheiben und der getunten Gabel). Ist sicherlich ein kleines Prestigeobjekt.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Lass´ mich raten: ein Händler hat Dir angeboten, ein vorhandenes oder bestelltes Komplettrad auszuschlachten und Dir nur die Teile (Rahmen, Lefty, Kurbel) zu verkaufen, die Du benötigst. Für wahr eine überlegenswerte Option, falls dem so sein sollte.


DAS ist genau die Option die ich haben will  

Ich brauch eigentlich "nur" Scalpel Carbon 1 Rahmen in blau/schwarz mit Dämpfer und Si-Kurbel.

Mal schauen ob und wann ich dazu komme 

Und auf ein Fahrbericht und Bilder von Dir bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> DAS ist genau die Option die ich haben will
> 
> Ich brauch eigentlich "nur" Scalpel Carbon 1 Rahmen in blau/schwarz mit Dämpfer und Si-Kurbel.



Zum Thema Kurbel möchte ich nochmal in Erinnerung rufen: so weit mir bekannt ist verbaut Cannondale nur am Scalpel Team die nochmals leichtere neue Hollowgramm "SL"-Kurbel mit den Keramiklagern. Die Frage ist, ob Du - falls Du diese meinst - die neue "SL"-Kurbel überhaupt am Einser Rahmen montieren kannst. Dort ist serienmäßig die Carbonkurbel verbaut (steht allerdings "SI" drauf).


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2007)

ne ne, ich mein schon die Carbon-Si-Kurbel. 2-fach wie sie SL tue ich mir nicht an


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2007)

wann beginnt den die Auslieferung der Alu-_F_ahrianten  

Und veröffentlichen die überhaupt noch Rahmenpreise, langsam ist meine Geduld am Ende 

*@petejupp*, hoffentlich gibt's von Dir wenigstens bald Bilder und nen Fahrbericht


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und veröffentlichen die überhaupt noch Rahmenpreise, langsam ist meine Geduld am Ende
> 
> *@petejupp*, hoffentlich gibt's von Dir wenigstens bald Bilder und nen Fahrbericht



Ich habe was von 2500 Euro für den Carbon-Rahmen inklusive Lefty und Kurbel gehört. Und ich habe gehört, dass dieses Set frühestens im Februar zur Verfügung stehen soll.

Bilder gibt´s auch bald, mach welche heute oder morgen am Nachmittag. Leider gehe ich morgens im Dunkeln aus dem Haus und komme im Dunkeln heim, mit Fahren ist da im Moment nicht viel. Bin allerdings bei mir auf der Straße schon damit gefahren und habe mich sofort pudelwohl darauf gefühlt.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2007)

2500  Kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, das wäre für C'dale-Verhältnisse, ja fast geschenkt  Das Alu-Frameset könnt vom Preis her passen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (17. November 2007)

Moin, 
mit SICHERHEIT nicht das Scalpel mit DT-carbon Dämpfer, Lefty Speed SL und SI-SL Kurbel für 2500,- 

Ich vermute mal wenn man es günstig irgendwo so in diessr von mir genannten TEAM-Konfiguration bekommt dann niemals unter 3000,-

denn eine Kurbel einzeln kostet mehr als 800,- plus Lefty Brutto liste ca. 1500,- dazu noch der DT carbon Dämpfer mit 550,- und den Rahmen--??

Also realistisch günstig sehe ich die Kombi in Verbindung mit einem SI Vorbau nach Wahl so bei 3100,- bis 3500,-


----------



## fritzbox (17. November 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> LassÂ´ mich raten: ein HÃ¤ndler hat Dir angeboten, ein vorhandenes oder bestelltes Komplettrad âauszuschlachtenâ und Dir nur die Teile (Rahmen, Lefty, Kurbel) zu verkaufen, die Du benÃ¶tigst. FÃ¼r wahr eine Ã¼berlegenswerte Option, falls dem so sein sollte.
> 
> Ich kann den um 2000 Euro hÃ¶heren Listenpreis der Team Replica im Vergleich zur 1er Variante allerdings nicht recht nachvollziehen. Die Unterschiede in den verbauten Komponenten rechtfertigen den Preisunterschied meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Auch nicht unter BerÃ¼cksichtigung des DT Carbon DÃ¤mpfers oder der SL-Kurbel mit Keramiklagern. Der DT-Laufradsatz am Scalpel 1 dÃ¼rfte sogar um einiges leichter sein als die Crossmax SLR an der Team Variante und optisch ist der ebenfalls sehr ansprechend.
> 
> Trotzdem finde ich die Team-Version natÃ¼rlich auch richtig klasse und ich gÃ¶nne es jedem, der sich so ein Teil leisten kann oder mÃ¶chte (auch wenn den Listenpreis wahrscheinlich sowieso keiner zahlt)! Und der Gedanke bei der Team Version ist ja auch sicher der, dass dieses Rad nahezu identisch sein soll mit dem, welches Paulissen und Co. im Weltcup fahren (abgesehen von den Bremsscheiben und der getunten Gabel). Ist sicherlich ein kleines Prestigeobjekt.



Hallo
Habe diese Woche auch ein Scalpel 1 Begutachtet ,die weissen LaufrÃ¤der sehen schon wirklich geil aus mit den weissen Avid Ultimate  
Meint ihr die DT LaufrÃ¤der sind wirklich leichter als die SLR ???
Komplettgewicht des Scalpel laut meinem HÃ¤ndler 10,4kg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. November 2007)

Oh sorry, habe mich vertippt. Statt der 2 sollte da natürlich eine 3 vor den 500 stehen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. November 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe diese Woche auch ein Scalpel 1 Begutachtet ,die weissen Laufräder sehen schon wirklich geil aus mit den weissen Avid Ultimate
> Meint ihr die DT Laufräder sind wirklich leichter als die SLR ???
> Komplettgewicht des Scalpel laut meinem Händler 10,4kg



Meins wiegt ebenfalls 10,4 kg. Wie schon geschrieben sogar mit 185er Bremsscheibe am VR. Und die anderen verbauten Komponenten (Sattel, Stütze, Kassette usw.) zählen nun nicht gerade zu den Superleichtbauteilen. Das niedrige Gewicht kommt daher sicherlich auch durch die Laufräder zu Stande. Hatte letzte Woche ein Telefonat mit einem Händler der berichtete, dass der LRS von DT Swiss knapp über 1500 gr wöge.

Leider handelt es sich bei der Bremse nicht um eine Avid Ultimate, sondern "lediglich" um eine Juicy 7 Carbon. Die Ultimate gibt es bisher nicht in weiß.


----------



## fritzbox (17. November 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Meins wiegt ebenfalls 10,4 kg. Wie schon geschrieben sogar mit 185er Bremsscheibe am VR. Und die anderen verbauten Komponenten (Sattel, Stütze, Kassette usw.) zählen nun nicht gerade zu den Superleichtbauteilen. Das niedrige Gewicht kommt daher sicherlich auch durch die Laufräder zu Stande. Hatte letzte Woche ein Telefonat mit einem Händler der berichtete, dass der LRS von DT Swiss knapp über 1500 gr wöge.
> 
> Leider handelt es sich bei der Bremse nicht um eine Avid Ultimate, sondern "lediglich" um eine Juicy 7 Carbon. Die Ultimate gibt es bisher nicht in weiß.



O.K das mit der Avid kann sein ,habe nur die Carbonhebel gesehen da das teil an der Wand hing  
Sieht richtig gut aus mit dem Weiß


----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2007)

Scalpel Carbon 1 ... ich habs's vorhin LIVE gesehen, drauf gesessen und gestreichelt ... ich fühl  mich gerade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





UND ich habe *ALLE Framesetpreise*, Verkauf und Rahmentausch (mehr zahlt sowieso keiner  ) des Jahrgangs 2008 neben mir schwarz auf weiß  

Also ...

*Scalpel Carbon BB30*, mit Fox RPL  , Lefty Speed Carbon SL DLR2, REP oder BLU 

3499,-- Rahmentausch ---> 2799,--

*Scalpel Alu*, mit Fox RPL, Lefty Speed DLR2, REP

2999,-- Rahmentausch ---> 2299,--


----------



## Scalpel3000 (17. November 2007)

Wie jetzt..?? 

Also nochmal:
1x Scalpel carbon plus Lefty Speed SL incls. SI-SL Kurbel 2fach und DT-carbon Dämpfer im Rahmentausch 2799,-... 

Glaub ich nicht.....!!


----------



## fuzzball (17. November 2007)

ohne Kurbel oder???? Wäre ein Schnäppchen mal ne Frage, was ist der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Alu und dem Carbon Scalpel?
danke


----------



## chrikoh (17. November 2007)

Nur Rahmen mit Dämpfer gibt es nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2007)

Schaut selber, was es gibt und was nicht ... auf Vollbildmodus gehen!


----------



## pirat00 (17. November 2007)

Da steht doch ganz klar das die Rahmen für die SI kurbeln ausgelegt sind (BB30), da steht nix das die kurbel dabei ist!
bei den alurahmen steht es nicht weil die nur für die normalen kurbeln ausgelegt sind.

liefertermin für das rahmenkit soll angeblich ende februar/ anfang maerz sein!


----------



## chrikoh (18. November 2007)

Heftige Preise


----------



## redbyte (19. November 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Heftige Preise



Nö, günstige Preise!

Vergleich' doch mal mit der Konkurrenz:

Epic Carbon 2.800,-
Rotwild R.R2 3.000,-
Scott Spark 2.800,-
usw usf.

und da bekommst du *nur den Rahmen *und nicht noch eine geniale Lefty dabei. Also im Rahmentauschprogramm ist CD unschlagbar.  

Leider ist das Sitzrohr im neuen Scalpel für mich zu kurz bzw. zu dünn.


----------



## 1298ep (19. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schaut selber, was es gibt und was nicht ... auf Vollbildmodus gehen!



Hast zufällig auch den Preis vom Taurin mit Fatty bzw. caffein??
DANKE


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. November 2007)

Anbei wie versprochen ein paar Bilder von meinem Prachtstück:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (19. November 2007)

Seeehr schön 
Ist das jetzt Alu oder Carbon?


----------



## chrikoh (19. November 2007)

Gehürt nicht hierher ,ich frage aber trotzdem.
Ich möchte auf mein Taurin X0 Gripshift aufbauen
Welche Griffe verwendet ihr bei der Gripshift


----------



## chrikoh (19. November 2007)

Ich habs schon gelesen Scalpel 1


----------



## pirat00 (19. November 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Gehürt nicht hierher ,ich frage aber trotzdem.
> Ich möchte auf mein Taurin X0 Gripshift aufbauen
> Welche Griffe verwendet ihr bei der Gripshift



Beantwortest du dir nicht schon selbst deine Fragen?
Wennn du auf dein Taurine X0 Gripshift dranbauen willst, dann bleibt doch nur die X0 Gripshift oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2007)

1298ep schrieb:


> Hast zufällig auch den Preis vom Taurin mit Fatty bzw. caffein??
> DANKE


Taurin mit Fatty gibt es nicht mehr weder als Rahmenset, noch als Komplettbike. 
Taurin mit Lefty Speed DLR SL für 1999,-- im Rahmentausch.
Taurin 3 mit Fox F-RL 100 als Komplettbike für Liste 2199,--

"echtes" Caffein (ab Modell F3) gibt's nur noch als Komplettbike ab 1399,--

*@pepejupp*, NEID 

*@chrikoh*, meinst sicher die Lenkergriffe, ich fahr mit gekürzten Ritchey WCS


----------



## fuzzball (20. November 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Anbei wie versprochen ein paar Bilder von meinem Prachtstück:



schönes Bike ;
bekommt man die Trinkflache aus dem Halter raus, sieht eng aus?
wieviel wiegt jetzt das Alu Scalpel mehr (nur der Rahmen)?
mfg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. November 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> schönes Bike ;
> bekommt man die Trinkflache aus dem Halter raus, sieht eng aus?
> wieviel wiegt jetzt das Alu Scalpel mehr (nur der Rahmen)?
> mfg



Kein Problem. Nach oben und seitlich rausziehen. Der Flaschenhalter ist sehr flexibel. Unterschied zwischen Alu und Carbon-Rahmen sind dem Vernehmen nach 200 Gramm.


----------



## chrikoh (20. November 2007)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Beantwortest du dir nicht schon selbst deine Fragen?
> Wennn du auf dein Taurine X0 Gripshift dranbauen willst, dann bleibt doch nur die X0 Gripshift oder?



Ich meine die Griffe vor dem Drehgriff


----------



## pirat00 (20. November 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich meine die Griffe vor dem Drehgriff



Ok!
dann:
ganz gute erfahrung hab ich mit den griffen von ritchey gemacht,
anfangs hab ich die tvg grips gefahren, danach dann die wcs truegrips!
die modelle hab ich jeweils passend gekürzt!

worauf man auf jeden fall achten sollte ist der übergang das der ungefähr eine höhe hat, faßt sich schöner!


----------



## der [email protected] (20. November 2007)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Ok!
> dann:
> ganz gute erfahrung hab ich mit den griffen von ritchey gemacht,
> anfangs hab ich die tvg grips gefahren, danach dann die wcs truegrips!
> ...



Die Griffe von TITEC sind auch sehr angenehm ( WCS als rund )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (20. November 2007)

1298ep schrieb:


> Hast zufällig auch den Preis vom Taurin mit Fatty bzw. caffein??
> DANKE



Bin auch gerade am schauen nach einem Taurin und bin dabei auf die Seite
www.bunnyhop.de gestoßen. derzeit ein sehr  guter Preis für das Taurin mit Fatty.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wieviel wiegt jetzt das Alu Scalpel mehr (nur der Rahmen)?
> mfg



lt *diesem Prospekt*, oder was immer das sein soll 150g mehr.

Wie auch immer, für mich ist das neue Scalpel wenn nicht DAS, dann zumindest eines der geilsten Bikes was man derzeit kaufen kann


----------



## fuzzball (21. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> lt *diesem Prospekt*, oder was immer das sein soll 150g mehr.
> 
> Wie auch immer, für mich ist das neue Scalpel wenn nicht DAS, dann zumindest eines der geilsten Bikes was man derzeit kaufen kann



Danke, überlege mir nur ein neues Bike zuzulegen; Finde es auch eine sehr harmonisches Bike (bis auf die Lefty,kann mit dieser Gabel aus subjektiven Gründen einfach nicht fahren) Alu fände ich besser, sieht poliert einfach schöner aus und die polierte Fatty würde passen;
mal eine Frage an die glücklichen Eigner: wieviel Federweg stehen den jetzt beim neuen wirklich zu Verwügung, glaube mich zu erinnern, das in einer Bike Zeitschrift von realistisch 2cm+ (ggü dem alten) gesprochen würde, da wäre die Fatty perfekt; wenn es hingegen wirklich 10-11cm sind müsste ich mich nach einem alten umschauen
danke und  mfg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, für mich ist das neue Scalpel wenn nicht DAS, dann zumindest eines der geilsten Bikes was man derzeit kaufen kann



Kann Dir da nur vorbehaltlos zustimmen. Aber vor allem sticht es aus der Masse der aktuellen Race-Fullys heraus! Die sehen doch mittlerweile fast alle so aus, als kämen sie aus der gleichen Rahmenbauerbude.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. November 2007)

... und wann gibt's den ersten Fahrbericht  

Oder noch gar nicht zum fahren gekommen. Ich könnt da nicht so lange warten


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. November 2007)

Leider noch nicht. Ich seh´s allerdings locker.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. November 2007)

Und anbei noch ein paar Detailfotos:


----------



## chrikoh (21. November 2007)

Müssen so viele Bilder sein 
Der absolute Hammer


----------



## fritzbox (21. November 2007)

Geiles Teil ,das selbe hängt auch bei meinem Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (22. November 2007)

Super Bike!!! Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2007)

War heute bei Larry von 88 und habe dort gleich DREI von den Teilen gesehen  grrr ... wieder kein Foto dabei gehabt. 

Die Teamedition mit Carbon-Dämpfer, Carbon 1 und die Alu-Version in silber/schwarz. Letztere sieht auch stark aus und langt eigentlich 

Dabei fällt mir ein und auf ... *@pepewupp*, mittlerweile mal gefahren, berichte mal ...


----------



## könni__ (11. Dezember 2007)

Da schau her ein weihnachtsvideo von cannondale
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux4D_9lVxyU&feature=related
und die C´dale Hauskatze 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxlxK8lwnOk


----------



## GlanDas (11. Dezember 2007)

Very nice


----------



## der [email protected] (11. Dezember 2007)

Super Könni! Gib uns mehr davon. Mal sehen wie lange Du noch Dein Rush fährst..............


----------



## Jazzman1991 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
um welche Rahmenhöhe handelt es sich hier bei diesem Scalpel? Ich bin selbst 178 groß.
Hat da jemand einen Hinweis?
Viele Grüße




petejupp schrieb:


> Anbei wie versprochen ein paar Bilder von meinem Prachtstück:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (20. Dezember 2007)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um welche Rahmenhöhe handelt es sich hier bei diesem Scalpel? Ich bin selbst 178 groß.
> Hat da jemand einen Hinweis?
> Viele Grüße



Das abgebildete Rad hat Größe "L" (steht zwei Seiten weiter vorne).

Bei 1,78 könnte dir L auch gut passen.
Ich hab bei 1,83 auch L geordert.


----------



## der [email protected] (20. Dezember 2007)

@Jazzmann1991

Bei 1,78 würde ich mich persönlich für den "M"-Frame entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Dezember 2007)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @Jazzmann1991
> 
> Bei 1,78 würde ich mich persönlich für den "M"-Frame entscheiden.



Bloß nicht! Ist viel zu klein! Außerdem ist bei der Ermittlung der Rahmenhöhe nicht nur die Körpergröße maßgebend, sondern vor allem die Schrittlänge. Ich habe bei meinen 88 cm Schrittlänge die Sattelstütze schon fast bis zur max. Markierung rausgezogen!


----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Infos. Neben der Schrittlänge ist für mich die Oberrohrlänge schon auch wesentlich, die ist bei L ja schon über 600mm, ok, dies soll ja offensichtlich mit einem kürzeren Vorbau ausgeglichen werden, oder?
Bei meinen übrigen Rädern fahren ich auch durchgängig 19(,5) Zoll insofern, dürfte L wohl auch passen. Ich hatte nur Sorge, dass die Oberrohrbiegung zu "krass" ausfällt.
Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht doch ein Scott Spark nehme, ist ja etwa 250 gr leichter, hat nur aus meiner Sicht einfach zu viele Lager, die dann wieder Schwierigkeiten machen könnten. Da erscheint mir das Scalpel ide bessere Wahl. Bin leider beide Räder noch nicht gefahren. Sehe aber subjektiv beim Cannondale derzeit mehr Vorteile, was meint ihr dazu?
Wenn ich die Diskussionen um die Gabeln hier so verfolge, dann scheint ja eine Mehrheit her für die Lefty zu sprechen, ich persönlich kann mich, unabhängig der Funktion, einfach nicht mit der Einholm-Optik anfreuden, würde wohl eher eine Fatty einbauen, obwohl die wieder flacher ist und den Lenkwinkel verändert?
Eure Meinung?
Beim Rahmenkit ist ja die Carbon Lefty dabei, was könnte man denn für diese nehmen, gibt es da eine Nachfrage? Mir würde zunächst der Rahmen reichen, Gabel würde ich später entscheiden. Ist ja doch ne Menge Geld, trotz Weihnachten!!!
Vielen Dank ein paar weitere Tipps und Hinweise, Christoph

PS: Schrittlänge ist so eben "gemessen" ohne Schuhe 86 cm, etwa.


----------



## pirat00 (20. Dezember 2007)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für die Infos. Neben der Schrittlänge ist für mich die Oberrohrlänge schon auch wesentlich, die ist bei L ja schon über 600mm, ok, dies soll ja offensichtlich mit einem kürzeren Vorbau ausgeglichen werden, oder?
> Bei meinen übrigen Rädern fahren ich auch durchgängig 19(,5) Zoll insofern, dürfte L wohl auch passen. Ich hatte nur Sorge, dass die Oberrohrbiegung zu "krass" ausfällt.
> Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht doch ein Scott Spark nehme, ist ja etwa 250 gr leichter, hat nur aus meiner Sicht einfach zu viele Lager, die dann wieder Schwierigkeiten machen könnten. Da erscheint mir das Scalpel ide bessere Wahl. Bin leider beide Räder noch nicht gefahren. Sehe aber subjektiv beim Cannondale derzeit mehr Vorteile, was meint ihr dazu?
> ...



Das Scalpel kann man leider nicht nach Oberrohrlänge kaufen, hätte auch von der Oberohrlänge auch ein M (600mm) gebraucht aber die Sitzrohrlänge wäre zu kurz gewesen.
Zur Info nebenbei:
Das Scalpel in M wird mir 90er Vorbau ausgeliefert, das in L hat einen 120er Vorbau. Daher ist da auch noch viel Spielraum.

Zur Lefty:
So eine Gabel baut man nicht aus, die Gabel ist einfach Hammer!
Bei Ebay geht die aber meist so um die 850 bis 1000 Euro weg.
Und die Fatty paßt garnicht in das Rad. Die Gabel ist zwar schön und leicht aber paßt mMn nur in ein Hardtail.
Allein "nur" 60mm Federweg für vorne ist zu wenig. Auch zur Geometrie paßt die Gabel nicht.


----------



## der [email protected] (20. Dezember 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Bloß nicht! Ist viel zu klein! Außerdem ist bei der Ermittlung der Rahmenhöhe nicht nur die Körpergröße maßgebend, sondern vor allem die Schrittlänge. Ich habe bei meinen 88 cm Schrittlänge die Sattelstütze schon fast bis zur max. Markierung rausgezogen!




...so ist alles Geschmackssache! Ich fahre bei 95cm Schrittlänge 48er RH. lange Stütze & Vorbau 120er. Ich zum Beispiel würde nie mals größer fahren! Somit ist das immer Subjektiv, was die richtige Rahmenhöhe betrifft!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hier mein SENF dazu, bei 178cm Körpergröße würde ich jedenfalls die Gr. M nehmen mit 100mm -5° SI-Vorbau.

Eine Sattelstütze mit max 400mm länge. Wobei 350mm meist ausreicht.
Die Sattelstütze ist vom Maß her geblieben bei 27,2mm anders wie bei den Taurine-Carbon Hardtails da sind es 31,6mm....

Ich selbst bin auch 178cm groß fahre sowohl beim alten Scalpel als auch beim aktuellen Taurine die Gr. M wobei ich wegen dem längeren Oberrohr beim Scalpel einen 100mm +5° SI-Vorbau fahre.

Mit einem 120mm Vorbau ist es Bergab schlechter....aber jeder wie er's mag.

Die Lefty ist der Hammer wenn die tadellos funktioniert. Ich habe selber bisher 4 NEUE Lefty's verbaut und alle mußten im Neuzustand überholt werden...danach funktionieren die wirklich TOP.

Warum die Werksauslieferung nichts taugt..??????    
Mal hielten die keine LUFT, mal waren die undicht die anderen 2 hatten beim Lockout probleme.


----------



## lucaffeman (20. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Taurin mit Fatty gibt es nicht mehr weder als Rahmenset, noch als Komplettbike.
> Taurin mit Lefty Speed DLR SL für 1999,-- im Rahmentausch.
> Taurin 3 mit Fox F-RL 100 als Komplettbike für Liste 2199,--
> 
> ...




Servus und Hallo, war heut bei meinem Händler, offensichtlich hat Cannondale eingelenkt es gibt auch 2008 ein Taurin mit Fatty, habs heut mit eigenen Augen gesehen ...
Nur so zur Info !


----------



## Jazzman1991 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
wie lang ist denn bei "m" das Sitzrohr Mitte-Ende Sitzrohr gemessen?
Könntest bitte Du mal den Abstand zwischen Mitte Vorderradnabe und Unterkante Steuerrohr messen?
Danke, viele Grüße





Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hier mein SENF dazu, bei 178cm Körpergröße würde ich jedenfalls die Gr. M nehmen mit 100mm -5° SI-Vorbau.
> 
> Eine Sattelstütze mit max 400mm länge. Wobei 350mm meist ausreicht.
> Die Sattelstütze ist vom Maß her geblieben bei 27,2mm anders wie bei den Taurine-Carbon Hardtails da sind es 31,6mm....
> ...


----------



## chrikoh (9. Januar 2008)

Fahrt schon wer ein Alu-Scalpel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (11. Januar 2008)

Aha- wahrscheinlich gibt es noch keine Scalpelfahrer


----------



## lucaffeman (24. Januar 2008)

Vorgestern morgen um 9 hat mein Händler die ersten Alu Scalpels bekommen, schätzungsweise ist meins dass ich um halb eins geholt habe eines wenn nicht das erste gekaufte ....


----------



## Masterflow (24. Januar 2008)

Cool, 
das "bügelt" bestimmt alles platt, oder?!


----------



## der [email protected] (25. Januar 2008)

Schönes Bike! Aber warum hast Du nicht gleich das 3er genommen mit Lafty? Keine Lust darauf?


----------



## lucaffeman (29. Januar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Aber warum hast Du nicht gleich das 3er genommen mit Lafty? Keine Lust darauf?



Das 3er hab ich mir nur ganz kurz überlegt, das 3er sieht wirklich von der Lackierung sagen wir mal bescheiden aus, das Rot ist mir zu Rot und das Silber wirkt richtig blass.

Das 4er sieht klasse aus UND - die Lefty und ein Crossmax kommt als nächstes ...


----------



## subdiver (29. Januar 2008)

Wie gut federt das neue Scalpel hinten ?

Den Vorgänger bin ich letztes Jahr probegefahren und mußte feststellen,
dass es eigentlich nur ein komfortables Hardtail war


----------



## dkc-live (29. Januar 2008)

ist ja auch der sinn ...


----------



## subdiver (29. Januar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ist ja auch der sinn ...



Dann braucht man aber kein Fully, ein Carbon-HT reicht dann auch


----------



## lucaffeman (30. Januar 2008)

Das neue Scalpel hat doppelt soviel Federweg wie das alte na ja zumindest fast, aber 100mm sind 100mm oder ???
Also was soll sich an 100mm Federweg wie ein Hardtail fahren, beim überlegen erledigt sich eigentlich die Frage.
Gefahren bin ichs noch nicht aber mir ist eins aufgefallen der Dämpfer hat überhaupt kein Losbrechmoment, das hab ich so noch nicht erlebt ...
Das Ding spricht so sensibel an WOW .
Habe zwar schon etlich Cdales gehabt für mich entscheidet immer das Produkt und daher werds am WE mal ein bischen testen und dann ein bisschen ausführlicher berichten.

Was wirklich schade ist bei einem Listenpreis von 2700.-  so eine bescheidene Ausstattung zu verbauen ... guter Rahmen hin und her, das ärgert mich man muss beim Scalpel über 4tausend in die Hand nehmen um bei Cannondale einen guten Rahmen und eine gute Ausstattung zu bekommen.
Dagegen verwunderts mich dass es das Carbon Rush 4 für 3000.-  gibt mit Xt Ausstattung .... diese Politik versteht eigentlich keiner, so sehr ich Cannondale mag ... 
und Tubeless Laufräder gibts jetzt auch keine mehr ...  

Sorry aber das musste mal raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. Januar 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Dann braucht man aber kein Fully, ein Carbon-HT reicht dann auch



lol!!!


----------



## CLang (31. Januar 2008)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> Vorgestern morgen um 9 hat mein Händler die ersten Alu Scalpels bekommen, schätzungsweise ist meins dass ich um halb eins geholt habe eines wenn nicht das erste gekaufte ....



 und schon ist es bei ebay.....  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Scalp...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Januar 2008)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> Das neue Scalpel hat doppelt soviel Federweg wie das alte na ja zumindest fast, aber 100mm sind 100mm oder ???
> Also was soll sich an 100mm Federweg wie ein Hardtail fahren, beim überlegen erledigt sich eigentlich die Frage.
> Gefahren bin ichs noch nicht aber mir ist eins aufgefallen der Dämpfer hat überhaupt kein Losbrechmoment, das hab ich so noch nicht erlebt ...
> Das Ding spricht so sensibel an WOW .
> ...




Warum verkaufst du das geile Bike bei ebay?


----------



## subdiver (31. Januar 2008)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst du das geile Bike bei ebay?



Vielleicht weil es so gut federt, wie ein komfortables Hardtail ?


----------



## raja (31. Januar 2008)

Die einzigen Gründe, dieses Bike gleich wieder in eBay zu stellen, die ich mir vorstellen kann sind:

1. Die Grösse passt nicht.
2. Lefty und SI Kurbel (sprich Scalpel 1) wäre doch die bessere Wahl gewesen.
3. Ich bin pleite.

Fahrkomfort ist übrigens genial (bin probegefahren). Dämpfer hat ein sehr geringes Losbrechmoment und spricht super an. Ich hoffe ich bekomme meins bald.


----------



## chrikoh (31. Januar 2008)

@CLang
Na hallo!
Warum verkaufst du das Scalpel wieder??
Was passt da nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (31. Januar 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> @CLang
> Na hallo!
> Warum verkaufst du das Scalpel wieder??
> Was passt da nicht?





das ist nicht von mir, sondern von lucaffeman....


----------



## lucaffeman (1. Februar 2008)

Ich habe eine gute Möglichkeit ein Rush2 zu bekommen mit Carbon Lefty und SI Kurbel, daher werd ich mit meinem Händler einen Deal machen ...
Denn wenn ich das Scalpel auf meine Bedürfnisse umbaue, dann kostet mich das Minimum 1200.- und für das Rush bezahle ich deutlich weniger.
somit ist`s auch nicht mehr bei Ebay ...

Mein Knie geht nur mich was an  und ist immer noch entzündet aber ein BIKE darf ich doch besitzen oder ?


----------



## lucaffeman (1. Februar 2008)

raja schrieb:


> Die einzigen Gründe, dieses Bike gleich wieder in eBay zu stellen, die ich mir vorstellen kann sind:
> 
> 1. Die Grösse passt nicht.
> 2. Lefty und SI Kurbel (sprich Scalpel 1) wäre doch die bessere Wahl gewesen.
> 3. Ich bin pleite.



Somit gibts auch wohl noch nen 4. Grund  
Der 2. Grund wäre fast richtig gewesen nur das 1 er Carbon ist mir zu teuer ...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Februar 2008)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> Ich habe eine gute Möglichkeit ein Rush2 zu bekommen mit Carbon Lefty und SI Kurbel, daher werd ich mit meinem Händler einen Deal machen ...
> Denn wenn ich das Scalpel auf meine Bedürfnisse umbaue, dann kostet mich das Minimum 1200.- und für das Rush bezahle ich deutlich weniger.
> somit ist`s auch nicht mehr bei Ebay ...
> 
> Mein Knie geht nur mich was an  und ist immer noch entzündet aber ein BIKE darf ich doch besitzen oder ?



Fahre gerade übergangsweise (wegen der Scalpel-Rückrufaktion) ein Rush Baujahr 2007 in der Team-Variante. Macht echt Laune das Ding.


----------



## raja (1. Februar 2008)

@petejupp: hast du schon nähere Information wann du dein Scalpel 1 wieder zurüeckbekommen wirst? Hattest du vor dem Rückruf noch Gelegenheit damit zu fahren? Wenn ja, wie ist dein Eindruck?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Februar 2008)

raja schrieb:


> @petejupp: hast du schon nähere Information wann du dein Scalpel 1 wieder zurüeckbekommen wirst? Hattest du vor dem Rückruf noch Gelegenheit damit zu fahren? Wenn ja, wie ist dein Eindruck?



Mein neuer Rahmen ist diese Woche geliefert worden. Montage erfolgt bis spätestens nach Karneval. Bin vor dem Rückruf leider nicht mehr im Gelände damit gefahren. Dafür einige Strassenkilometer: wenn es sich im Dreck genauso raketenmäßig fährt, na dann viel Spaß


----------



## subdiver (2. Februar 2008)

Wie ist die Federung und das Ansprechverhalten vom neuen Scalpel,
im Vergleich zum Rush ?
Danke


----------



## lucaffeman (6. Februar 2008)

Kurz und knapp:
das Scalpel ist steifer, wippt mit dem Fox Dämpfer überhaupt nicht nach das Fahrwerk ist straffer und es ist meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen agiler wenn man das so sagen kann.
Das Rush ist softer abgestimmt, hat gefühlt viel mehr Federweg, weiterhin ist es nicht so agil läuft dafür aber gerade aus super heisst es hat eine unheimliche Laufruhe.


----------



## subdiver (7. Februar 2008)

Danke


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Februar 2008)

Übrigens: In der neuesten Ausgabe (03/08) der Bike wird im Vergleich von Race- und Marathonfullys auch das neue Scalpel gestestet. Und zwar das Scalpel Carbon 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (7. Februar 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Übrigens: In der neuesten Ausgabe (03/08) der Bike wird im Vergleich von Race- und Marathonfullys auch das neue Scalpel gestestet. Und zwar das Scalpel Carbon 1.



Also das teuerste Scalpel  
Welche sind denn noch dabei ?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Februar 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Also das teuerste Scalpel
> Welche sind denn noch dabei ?



Nö. Das teuerste ist die Team Replica Variante für 7500 Euro Listenpreis. Dagegen ist das Einser doch glatt ein Schnäppchen.

Weitere Bikes:
Canyon LUX MR9 LTD
Focus First Extreme
Ghost RT Lextor Worldcup
GT Marathon Team
Kona Hei Hei Supreme
Rotwild R.R2 FS Team
Scott Spark 10
Simplon Stomp MR4
Specialized Epic S-Works
Stevens Fluent Carbon Team

Auf dem sehr hohen Niveau aller 11 Bikes schneidet das getestete Scalpel leider nur als 9.-bestes Bike in diesem Test ab. Aber wer gibt schon wirklich etwas auf diese Tests? Testsieger ist wie so häufig bei der Bike ein Scott Spark, diesmal allerdings zusammen mit dem Simplon.


----------



## raja (7. Februar 2008)

Da brauchst du nur mal kurz durchzählen wer die meisten Anzeigen schaltet. Ich tippe mal auf Scott und Simplon. Die Magazine sind alle gekauft. Who cares!


----------



## pirat00 (7. Februar 2008)

Aus welchem Grund hat denn das Cannondale so schlecht abgeschnitten? Haben sie mal wieder (wie sonst auch immer) die Ausstattung bemängelt oder an was lag es?


----------



## subdiver (7. Februar 2008)

Kein Rocky Element ???  
Wahrscheinlich sind nur Plastikbikes gestestet worden, oder ?

Wieso habt Ihr schon die Bike ? Die kommt doch erst am 12. !?


----------



## pirat00 (7. Februar 2008)

Im Abo bekommt man die eine Woche früher als die restlichen Menschen!


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Februar 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nö. Das teuerste ist die Team Replica Variante für 7500 Euro Listenpreis. Dagegen ist das Einser doch glatt ein Schnäppchen.
> 
> Weitere Bikes:
> Canyon LUX MR9 LTD
> ...



Was wurde bemängelt am Scalpel? nur 9 ich hatte das Rad unter den
Top 3 erwartet!!

Sushi


----------



## chrikoh (7. Februar 2008)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Was wurde bemängelt am Scalpel? nur 9 ich hatte das Rad unter den
> Top 3 erwartet!!
> 
> Sushi



Würde mich auch brennend interessieren!!


----------



## der [email protected] (8. Februar 2008)

@raja

ich bin das Spark 10 bei einem Scott Workshop ausgiebig gefahren und muss zugeben, das  Bike ist super zu fahren. Mit dem Tracktion-Control-Mode ist das Bike berg auf und ab echt klasse! Kann schon verstehen, warum so in Bike gewinnt!! Und die Verarbeitung der HMX/ HMF Rahmen ist ja wohl super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Februar 2008)

Wie schon geschrieben: die getesteten Bikes bewegen sich alle auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Die vor dem Scalpel platzierten Modelle erreichen lediglich ein paar mehr Punkte. Und das Scalpel wird auch überhaupt nicht schlecht geschrieben oder Ähnliches. Es wird lediglich auf ein mehr oder weniger spürbares Wippen bei geöffnetem Dämpfer hingewiesen. Was aber im Zusatztext bei den dazugehörigen Tabellen mit dem Hinweis wieder relativiert wird, dass Antriebseinflüsse nicht zuletzt abhängig sind von persönlichen Vorlieben bei der Abstimmung eines Bikes. Habe das Heft gerade nicht vorliegen, aber sinngemäß steht´s glaube ich so in der Bike. Nach dem in der Praxis sicherlich nicht für jeden nachvollziehbaren Punktesystem der Bike sind andere Modelle wohl einfach etwas besser/ausgewogener.


----------



## CLang (8. Februar 2008)

@petejupp

welchen flaschenhalter hast da an deinem scalpel? 
lassen sich da auch größere flaschen einigermaßen leicht rausziehen?


ich haben den einfachen cannondale alu-flaschenhalter mal rangeschraubt, ist nicht so ideal....
ist doch alles ein wenig eng!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Februar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> @petejupp
> 
> welchen flaschenhalter hast da an deinem scalpel?
> lassen sich da auch größere flaschen einigermaßen leicht rausziehen?
> ...



Den Original CD-Carbonflaschenhalter. Ist schön flexibel. Flaschengröße 0,75 l ist problemlos verwendbar.


----------



## lucaffeman (14. Februar 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Kein Rocky Element ???
> Wahrscheinlich sind nur Plastikbikes gestestet worden, oder ?
> 
> ?



Das Element gehört wohl eher zu den Marathon Bikes und wird in der nächsten BIKE getestet.


----------



## zakus (18. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe und eigentlich an einem 2007er Scalpel interessiert bin, es aber keine 2007er Rahmen mehr gibt, werd ich wohl auf einen 2008er ausweichen müssen. Für mich käme ein Rahmentausch (F2000 vs. Scalpel Alu) in Frage, wollte aber wissen, ob der Hinterbau einen 2,25er Reifen verträgt oder so schmal geschnitten ist, daß 2,1" das Maximum darstellt?

Hat da jemand Informationen zu?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Februar 2008)

zakus schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe und eigentlich an einem 2007er Scalpel interessiert bin, es aber keine 2007er Rahmen mehr gibt, werd ich wohl auf einen 2008er ausweichen müssen. Für mich käme ein Rahmentausch (F2000 vs. Scalpel Alu) in Frage, wollte aber wissen, ob der Hinterbau einen 2,25er Reifen verträgt oder so schmal geschnitten ist, daß 2,1" das Maximum darstellt?
> 
> Hat da jemand Informationen zu?



Wird verdammt eng, 2.25 dürfte zu breit sein. Abweichend vom Bild fahre ich derzeit einen 2.10er Nobby Nic. Der reicht meiner Ansicht nach absolut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakus (18. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort und das Bild.
Hatte sowas schon befürchtet


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. März 2008)

Unter www.cannondale-vredestein.com wurden Fotos von den ersten Rennen des Sunshine-Cups veröffentlicht. Täusche ich mich, oder hat Roel Paulissen da links am Vorbau einen Lockout-Hebel (für den Dämpfer)? Habe das Bild mal nicht angehängt, da ich nicht weiß, wie es hier mit dem Urheberrecht aussieht. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Aero one (6. März 2008)

Hallo petejupp

Ich hab mal auf der Webseite von Cannondale Vredestein Team die Bilder angeschaut. Leider habe ich kein Foto gefunden auf welchem der Vorbau zu erkennen ist. Auf sämtlichen Bildern wird der Vorbau von der Startnummer verdeckt. Normalerweise montiert man den Lockouthebel am Lenker. Ich erkenne nur den Sram X.O Drehgriffschalter.
Soweit mir bekannt ist, verwendet kein Fahrer vom Cannondale Vredestein Team einen Lockout Hebel am Lenker. Ob Roel Paulissen nun einen Lockout Hebel verwendet ist mir nicht bekannt.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68079 (12. April 2008)

Dieser Thread ist irgendwie ins Stocken geraten. In der Zwischenzeit müssten doch eigentlich jede Menge 2008er Scalpel-Modelle unterwegs sein. Mich würden mal die ersten Erfahrungsberichte interessieren.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (13. April 2008)

zakus schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe und eigentlich an einem 2007er Scalpel interessiert bin, es aber keine 2007er Rahmen mehr gibt, werd ich wohl auf einen 2008er ausweichen müssen. Für mich käme ein Rahmentausch (F2000 vs. Scalpel Alu) in Frage, wollte aber wissen, ob der Hinterbau einen 2,25er Reifen verträgt oder so schmal geschnitten ist, daß 2,1" das Maximum darstellt?
> 
> Hat da jemand Informationen zu?



Hey ,
2.1 ist Maximum . Im Moment werden häufiger mal 2007 oder älter bei E-bay angeboten . Ich habe Glück gehabt und habe im September einen der Letzten alten neu bekommen .
Gruß

Suche Lefty mit Vorderrad oder Lefty Nabe 6 Loch oder Crossmax ST für Lefty wegen geplantem Hardtailumbau !!!!!!!!!


----------



## aufprall (20. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe gestern mein neues Bike erhalten, und zwar das Scalpel 4 (2008)! Nach geraumer Zeit ist es nun bei meinem Händler eingetroffen. Ich habe das Scalpel 4 in den Cannondale Teamfarben wie Ihr den angehängten Fotos sehen könnt. Sobald ich meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Bike gemacht habe wede ich diese an dieser Stelle schildern. Ich habe bereits eine kleine Runde gedreht, und ich muss sagen, die Hintere Federung ist genial! Vorallem, dass sich die Federung auf blockiert, halb offen, und offen einstellen lässt! Aber wie gesagt mehr, sobald ich es richtig gefahren habe.

*Der Vorbau ist im Moment nicht der Originale, da ich einen längeren benötigte, und mir der Bike Händler vorübergehend einen anderen montiert hat. Ansonsten ist alles Original.*

*Du findest die Fotos hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/116838*

Ich dachte ich stelle einige Bilder online, da meiner Meinung nach nicht allzuviele Fotos im Internet übers Cannondale Scalpel 4 zu finden sind.

Grüsse
Michael


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. April 2008)

@AUFPRALL

... schöne Gegend , schönes Bike ! *woisssendette *


----------



## aufprall (28. April 2008)

Hallo!

Das ist bei mir zu Hause, in der Schweiz. Danke, für die vielen Komplimente   Ich muss sagen ich habe mich für das richtige Bike entschieden. Für den Einsatzbereich XC und Marathon ist es genau das richtige. Die Preis-Leistung vorallem auch bezüglich Gewicht finde ich toll!  Falls jemand Fragen hat, beantworte ich diese natürlich gerne!


----------



## subdiver (15. Mai 2008)

Wie schwer ist denn das Scalpel 4 ?
Danke


----------



## aufprall (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Das Scalpel 4 ist ca. 11.9 kg. Das Scalpel 4 hat einen Alu Rahmen. Der Hinterbau ist ja bekanntlich aus flexiblem Carbon gefertigt. Beim Hinterbau, handelt es sich - egal bei welcher Version des Scalpel - immer um denselben!

Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (18. Mai 2008)

zakus schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe ... wollte aber wissen, ob der Hinterbau einen 2,25er Reifen verträgt oder so schmal geschnitten ist, daß 2,1" das Maximum darstellt?
> 
> Hat da jemand Informationen zu?



Nach diesem Foto zu urteilen sollte ein 2,25 doch ganz locker passen:


----------



## baltes21 (30. Mai 2008)

hi uphillking,
also ich hatte diese woche das scalpel als vorführbike,
an den sitzstreben isr der abstand groß genug für einen 2,25 reifen,
das problem sind die kettenbstreben, dort ist noch eine verstärkung angebracht, diese macht den einbau wahrscheinlich zunichte(bei 2.1 maxxis monorail etwa 0,5cm platz auf jeder seite).


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir gestern das Scalpel Carbon 3 bestellt,in den Teamfarben, soll bis ende des Monats da sein,
die Marta und der Speedneedle, die Noir und XTR Schalthebel liegen ja schon bereit, was ich noch suche ist eine leichte Carbonstütze und ein leichten Carbon Lenker, Tune Hörnchen kommen auch dran,
gibt es für das Scalpel einen Dämpfer mit Lenkerverbedienung oder kann man diese sogar beim Dämpfer nachrüsten, würde den Hinterbau gerne vom Lenker aus blockieren, danke schonmal für eure Hilfe,
der Sattel spart ja schonmal 140 gramm, bin gespannt wieviel die Umbaumaßnahmen Gewichtsmäßig bringen,
Gewicht des Scalpel 3 größe M Originalausstattung, 11,18 kg


----------



## fuzzball (18. Juni 2009)

warum eine Noir? Nimm eine leichte BB30 Kurbel, dann sparst du dir auch die verbaute BSA Hülse (80gr wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere).
Es gab mal fürs Jerkyl eine Lenkerfernbedienung, aber  ob die ans Scalpel passt - am besten mal hier Fragen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206848&page=184


----------



## canno-range (19. Juni 2009)

Das Scalpel 3 hat ja den Fox RPL Dämpfer. Da ist der Verstellweg des Hebels fast 360° weil es drei Einstellungen gibt: Frei, ProPedal und blockiert. Dei Fernbedienungen, die es mal gab, konnten nur einen kleineren Verstellbereich bedienen. Da wurde anstatt des Verstellhebels einfach eine Art Scheibe montiert, die den Zug aufgenommen hat. 

Verstellung vom Lenker aus ist aber meiner Meinung nach beim Scalpel völlig unnötig. Der Hebel des Dämpfers ist im Sitzen ohne Verrenkungen sehr gut zu erreichen und eine Verstellung des Dämpfers ist eigentlich nicht zwingend dann nötig, wenn ich beide Hände am Lenker brauche. Da hat man doch normalerweise genug Zeit mal eben unters Oberrohr zu greifen. Davon abgesehen ist die Blockierfunktion in meinen Augen sowieso fast immer Unsinn. Lediglich auf Asphalt bringt das wirklich Vorteile.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Juni 2009)

die Noir kommt erstmal rein weil ich sie noch habe, aber die SI Kurbel gefällt mir auch sehr gut, ich brauch ja noch was zum schrauben für die Regentage ,

das mit dem Dämpfer werd ich dann erstmal ausgiebig testen, in Willingen waren es ja nur 2 Std mit dem Scalpel 1 das hatte ja einen anderen Dämpfer,

jemand eine ideen zum Lenker und Sattelstütze ???


----------



## canno-range (19. Juni 2009)

Immer sehr gut aber nicht superleicht sind die Teile von Syntace. Da Du ja den Stem/Steerer Vorbau haben wirst, würde ich zu einem 31,8er Lenker raten, dann sparst Du Dir die Hülse. Ich fahre den Syntace Duraflite 31,8 am Scalpel und finde den sehr angenehm. 

Bei der Stütze kommt vielleicht noch ein von Thompson in Frage, ne Elite oder, wenns noch leichter sein soll, die Masterpiece. Leicht ist auch eine Easton EC 90 Carbon. Kommt auch drauf an, ob Du ne gerade oder ne gekröpfte Stütze brauchst und wie lang sie sein muss. Ich z.B. komme nur mit ner 400er Stütze zurecht.


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2009)

dachte da wäre auch der DT Carbon montiert  bei meinem alten Scalpel ist es auch kein Problem zwischen LO und offen per Hand zu wählen- frage der Gewohnheit und es ist leichter

Sattelstütze: Thompson Masterpiece - es gibt keine bessere nur leichtere 
Lenker: Race Face Next SL (flat)  98gr (Werksangabe 110gr) bei 25,4 bei 31,8 125gr Werksangaben. Hab den gegen einen Duraflite Carbon getauscht flext weniger (rein subjektiv).

leider geht bei 31,8 kein Schmolke, sonst hätte gesagt Schmolke Lenker und Sattelstütze;wenn man es sich leisten will


----------

